# Game 77: Nets @ Bulls--04.11.06



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Game 77
New Jersey Nets (47-29) @ Chicago Bulls (35-41)**
Tuesday April 11th, 2006
8:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WABC


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Kirk Hinrich*</td><td>*Chris Duhon*</td><td>*Mike Sweetney*</td><td>*Malik Allen*</td><td>*Andres Nocioni*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>15.7</td><td>8.9</td><td>8.5</td><td>4.5</td><td>12.5</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.5</td><td>3.0</td><td>5.4</td><td>2.3</td><td>5.7</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>6.2</td><td>5.1</td><td>.9</td><td>.3</td><td>1.4</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Ben Gordon*</td><td>*Tyson Chandler*</td><td>*Jannero Pargo*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>16.3</td><td>5.4</td><td>4.8</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>2.7</td><td>9.3</td><td>1.1</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>2.9</td><td>1.1</td><td>1.7</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>13.6</td><td>24.4</td><td>13.4</td><td>19.9</td><td>3.4</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.4</td><td>6.0</td><td>6.3</td><td>7.0</td><td>4.7</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>8.6</td><td>4.2</td><td>1.1</td><td>3.8</td><td>1.0</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Zoran Planinic*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.8</td><td>3.1</td><td>2.9</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.2</td><td>1.1</td><td>1.2</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.1</td><td>1.3</td><td>.8</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Bulls*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.4</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Ben Gordon 16.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.4</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Tyson Chandler 9.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 8.6</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Kirk Hinrich 6.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.89</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Kirk Hinrich 1.16</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic .81</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Tyson Chandler 1.35</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Kristic 49.9%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Tyson Chandler 56.3%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 35.6%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Ben Gordon 42.6%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 81.4%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Jannero Pargo 94.1%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings (as of 4/10/06):*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>47-29</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>35-41</td><td>12</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>32-45</td><td>15.5</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>26-51</td><td>21.5</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>22-54</td><td>25</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>62-15</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>50-27</td><td>12</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>47-29</td><td>14.5</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>46-30</td><td>15.5</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>39-37</td><td>22.5</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>37-40</td><td>25</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>36-40</td><td>25.5</td><tr align=center><td>Chicago Bulls</td><td>35-41</td><td>26.5</td></table>

*Previous Games:
Season Series 1-1*
11.04.05, @ NJ: Bulls 99-Nets 100
03.07.06, @ CHI: Nets 87-Bulls 95

*Upcoming Games:*
N/A​


----------



## GM3

Good to have you back ToddMac


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

As a 76ers fan, I'm asking please don't go soft on the baby bulls lol. We have things handled in our home place, thanks.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Sixerfanforlife said:


> As a 76ers fan, I'm asking please don't go soft on the baby bulls lol. We have things handled in our home place, thanks.


I'm sure this team won't.


----------



## XRay34

Nets are 32-27!?!?!??


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> Nets are 32-27!?!?!??


 I knew I'd forget to change something. It's fixed now.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Grandmazter3 said:


> Good to have you back ToddMac


 thank you, thank you. It was a pretty rough couple of days, I hardly moved off the couch, but I'm feeling better now.


----------



## netsgiants

Sweetney starts over Tyson? Sweetney sucks.


----------



## miki

Nets wil win.Krstic will destroy their front line.Go Nets.


----------



## GM3

Nocioni is averaging 18ppg and 11rpg over the last 5 games. His 3pt shooting isnt there though and thats what really killed us last time.


----------



## McBulls

miki said:


> Nets wil win.Krstic will destroy their front line.Go Nets.


In Bulls last game Dalembert did exactly that. 
If the Bulls restrict Chandler's playing time or he gets in foul trouble Krstic will have a field day.


----------



## HB

This should be a win. Bulls are in serious trouble right now with the way they are playing.


----------



## Dean the Master

Make the winner streak to two.
The nets should win it. Not that big of a match up.
In addition, the Bulls havent put their team together yet.


----------



## miki

No hard feelings but Krstic posted 29 and 13 last time against Tyson.I think Bulls need player like Krstic.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

netsgiants said:


> Sweetney starts over Tyson? Sweetney sucks.


 Yeah, that lineup seemed a little odd, but they've used it a few games.


----------



## Petey

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> thank you, thank you. It was a pretty rough couple of days, I hardly moved off the couch, but I'm feeling better now.


 ghoti is a *****, I'm done blame VC's brain farts on the lose, it's his fault... that POS!



-Petey


----------



## JoeOtter15

i could have sworn that ben gordon is a full time starter


----------



## Seuss

Nets have been playing crazy. 

I can't see them losing to the Bulls.

Should be a good eastern conference finals with Nets vs Pistons.


----------



## Jizzy

SunsFan57 said:


> Nets have been playing crazy.
> 
> I can't see them losing to the Bulls.
> 
> Should be a good eastern conference finals with Nets vs Pistons.


You rock my world.


----------



## Intense Enigma

SunsFan57 said:


> Nets have been playing crazy.
> 
> I can't see them losing to the Bulls.
> 
> Should be a good eastern conference finals with Nets vs Pistons.


 Thanks

We appreciate your words :cheers:


----------



## Omega

SunsFan57 said:


> Nets have been playing crazy.
> 
> I can't see them losing to the Bulls.
> 
> Should be a good eastern conference finals with Nets vs Pistons.


 thanks. its gonna be tough but we'll make it. and good luck in the WCF's. ;]


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

JoeOtter15 said:


> i could have sworn that ben gordon is a full time starter


 He was for a while I think, but I guess he's back to the bench for now.


----------



## HB

Nets winning will be doing the sixers a huge favor


----------



## neoxsupreme

SunsFan57 said:


> Nets have been playing crazy.
> 
> I can't see them losing to the Bulls.
> 
> Should be a good eastern conference finals with Nets vs Pistons.


Thanx for your encouraging words.


----------



## Netted

Hbwoy said:


> Nets winning will be doing the sixers a huge favor


For a day. They'll take it back when they beat them the next night.


----------



## Steez

I am going to bet all my ucash on the Nets... almost 1 mill!


----------



## ZÆ

What happened to Deng? Wasn't it just a concussion or something?


----------



## jarkid

Sixerfanforlife said:


> As a 76ers fan, I'm asking please don't go soft on the baby bulls lol. We have things handled in our home place, thanks.


Yes, we will.

But don't forget that there are two games against Sixers for Nets in the next few days...lol


----------



## spongyfungy

jarkid said:


> Yes, we will.
> 
> But don't forget that there are two games against Sixers for Nets in the next few days...lol


 please play tough in both games. go easy on my bullies.


----------



## UMfan83

JoeOtter15 said:


> i could have sworn that ben gordon is a full time starter


Skiles changes the Bulls rotation constantly. Before a recent bad stretch the lineup was Hinrich, Gordon, Deng, Nocioni, Chandler. The Bulls then responded by winning 6 out of 7 games, before the recent loss on Saturday to the 76ers. So the Bulls have been playing well as of late.

These are the Bulls that have started a game this year (not because of injuries)
Hinrich
Gordon
Deng
Nocioni
Chandler
Allen
Duhon
Piatkowski
Sweetney
Harrington
Songaila

In fact the only ones that haven't
Basden
Pargo
Luke Schenser
Other 10-dayers

I'm probably missing someone

Anyways, the common rotation is for Sweetney to log most/all of his minutes in the 1st and 3rd quarters, before hes uses up all his stamina, with Chandler providing his (sometimes) lockdown defense in the 2nd/4th. Gordon will also log heavy minutes usually in the 2nd and 4th, as Skiles doesn't trust that Ben will keep up his intensity throughout the game.


----------



## Kidd Karma

Skiles hasn't found a match for the team yet. Now with 7 games left it's a little too late. We should just pound them for what they did in the Thomas thing.


----------



## Kidd Karma

.....then sit the Big 4 and take it in the face against Philly. Let's get Paxson going again. What's he going to do anyways? Complain?


----------



## spongyfungy

Kidd Karma said:


> Skiles hasn't found a match for the team yet. Now with 7 games left it's a little too late. We should just pound them for what they did in the Thomas thing.


 you mean letting Tim Thomas sign to whatever team he wanted to go to?


----------



## Kidd Karma

Forcing Thomas to go west, when it was obvious NJ was his first choice.


----------



## justasking?

> The Chicago Bulls play the New Jersey Nets on Tuesday night and will be doing so without Luol Deng, who is out with a concussion and Eric Piatkowski, who is out with a concussion and facial laceration.





> Chris Duhon, meanwhile, will be a game-time decision due to lower back pain


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/39944/20060411/deng_and_piatkowski_out_versus_nets/


----------



## reganomics813

It's official? Link. 


RealGM - The Chicago Bulls play the New Jersey Nets on Tuesday night and will be doing so without Luol Deng, who is out with a concussion and Eric Piatkowski, who is out with a concussion and facial laceration.

Chris Duhon, meanwhile, will be a game-time decision due to lower back pain. [READ]

Even with these injuries we have to stomp on their necks early because these Bulls are on scrappy team and should be especially so at home with the crowd on their side. No careless play, no slacking, just domiation from start to finish.


----------



## Hairy Midget

GOOOOOO NETSSSS. The Magic are only 2.5 games behind the Bulls now, and if you beat them, and we beat Toronto tomorrow, the Magic will only be 1.5 games behind them. Beat them so badly that Skiles rips into them and they are too afraid to play any more games.


----------



## JCB

Guys, go bet on this game. Chance to win a lot of uCash.


----------



## reganomics813

Chaser 55 said:


> Guys, go bet on this game. Chance to win a lot of uCash.


Nets(-1)@Bulls(+1) jesus!


----------



## JCB

reganomics813 said:


> Nets(-1)@Bulls(+1) jesus!


 Crazy, right.


----------



## spongyfungy

Kidd Karma said:


> Forcing Thomas to go west, when it was obvious NJ was his first choice.


 posturing by Tim Thomas. and it's all conjecture.

What we do know and IS fact is that Paxson could not tell him Thomas where to go because that would be against the rules of the CBA. the bulls gm has said that Thomas was free to go and sign anywhere he wanted. How is that forcing?

Paxson probably wished that he'd go west but he couldn't force him to.


----------



## Aurelino

We all know how much Kidd likes to play against Skiles. Should be a good game.


----------



## UMfan83

Paxson was wrong in trying to keep Thomas away from a team that could hurt us down the stretch/in the playoffs? Yeesh, I dunno about that...


----------



## Air Fly

UMfan83 said:


> Skiles was wrong in trying to keep Thomas away from a team that could hurt us down the stretch/in the playoffs? Yeesh, I dunno about that...


I can't fault him.

They did whats best for the team.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Chaser 55 said:


> Guys, go bet on this game. Chance to win a lot of uCash.


 well since you said to. 3,000,000 on the Nets.


----------



## JCB

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> well since you said to. 3,000,000 on the Nets.


 cheah!


----------



## Kidd Karma

spongyfungy said:


> posturing by Tim Thomas. and it's all conjecture.
> 
> What we do know and IS fact is that Paxson could not tell him Thomas where to go because that would be against the rules of the CBA. the bulls gm has said that Thomas was free to go and sign anywhere he wanted. How is that forcing?
> 
> Paxson probably wished that he'd go west but he couldn't force him to.


So you believe OJ was not guilty??? Rules, schmules, Paxson said early on in the process he did not want Thomas going to any competitor and we thought that meant playoff competititors for the final spots in the race. Later we found out since his Bulls faced the Nets down the stretch, he meant any eastern foe. Then when Jersey media got ahold of that quote, Paxson stayed out of the media and kept things quiet between him and Thomas. Then the buyout and immediate commitment to PHX. 

http://www.northjersey.com/page.php...lRUV5eTY4ODg2ODkmeXJpcnk3ZjcxN2Y3dnFlZUVFeXk2

Nets daily from the week of his buyout negotiations. 
http://netsdaily.com/archive/archive_060227.php


----------



## Anima

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> well since you said to. 3,000,000 on the Nets.


 Cheapskate. 

I have $10.2 million on the Nets.


----------



## Kidd Karma

With all the Bulls injuries and Kidd's desire to embarrass Skiles, easy Nets win.


----------



## justasking?

Lets go Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## Kidd Karma

Game time, I think we're all ready for #48.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Sorry im new. Where can I bet on these games?


----------



## Anima

ByeByeKMart said:


> Sorry im new. Where can I bet on these games?


 To bet on games just go to the Sportsbook.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=404


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Sue? D'Oh! said:


> To bet on games just go to the Sportsbook.
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=404


Ok thanks


----------



## Anima

To bet on the Nets/Bulls game go here.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=257879

You can still bet for another hour.


----------



## Nets0416

Final score: Nets 232 Bulls 0.0031 :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## big furb

This is one of those rare games where I can't root for the Nets. The Bulls have always been my favourite team (even through the incredibly bad seasons of the post-jordan era. Damn you Jerry Krause!!! :curse. Since the nets already have the 3rd seed on lock and are likely to reach 50+ wins regardless if they win or lose this game, I really hope my baby bulls have one of those crazy games where everything is falling for them and can somehow steal a win. They really need this game badly, and it would do wonders for this young teams confidence to make it to the post season for 2 years in a row. So out of respect for the diehard nets fans here I won't be participating in this game thread, but i'll be back rooting them on in the next game


----------



## ghoti

Nets are 2.5 point favorites tonight.

This is a tough game to predict, so I advise against wagering on it. (That's real money. Go ahead and blow all your UCash.)

The Nets are better and rested, but the Bulls are playing for something and have played extremely well against the Nets this year.

In any other circumstances, Kidd vs. Skiles is a lead pipe lock for easy money.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Kidd Karma said:


> With all the Bulls injuries and Kidd's desire to embarrass Skiles, easy Nets win.


Why does Kidd want to embarass Skiles? Am I missing something?


----------



## reganomics813

neoxsupreme said:


> Why does Kidd want to embarass Skiles? Am I missing something?


There's history from Kidd's Phoenix days.


----------



## Petey

Some assclown on AIM just told me the Bull's game thread was going to be longer than the Net's forum's game thread.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Petey said:


> Some assclown on AIM just told me the Bull's game thread was going to be longer than the Net's forum's game thread.
> 
> -Petey


They will be comforting each other after a Nets win.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Petey said:


> Some assclown on AIM just told me the Bull's game thread was going to be longer than the Net's forum's game thread.
> 
> -Petey


Alright. Bring it on!


----------



## Intense Enigma

Petey said:


> Some assclown on AIM just told me the Bull's game thread was going to be longer than the Net's forum's game thread.
> 
> -Petey



LOL that aint going to happen

No matter if it's with play by play,women,cars,jokes,meltdowns,wrestling,etc the NETS game thread has to be BIGGER period. :biggrin:


----------



## AND1NBA

Stupid Raptors. Why do they have to suck so much?


----------



## justasking?

I can't wait!!! Can't watch it though...  

But go Nets!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Jizzy

Yeah...


----------



## AND1NBA

What the **** is up with this board?!?!? It's not loading.


----------



## jarkid

go nets, damn BBB.nets was just crash.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

ugh what a ****ty time for the board to go down :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Vinsane

rj pass the freakin ball if u just got yo shot blocked why the hell would u try again


----------



## justasking?

I know!!! I thought it was my pc!!!! :curse: :curse:


----------



## ByeByeKMart

HOw about that Collins? :clap:


----------



## Petey

AND1NBA said:


> What the **** is up with this board?!?!? It's not loading.


 Too many users.

Nets -1, coming up on 3 to play. Bulls playing well without Deng.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Come on Nets!!!!


----------



## jarkid

CHI 4:30 Defensive Rebound by Andres Nocioni 
CHI 4:17 Kirk Hinrich made Driving layup 
NJ 4:06 Richard Jefferson missed Jump Shot, Blocked by Andres Nocioni 
NJ 3:57 Offensive Rebound by Richard Jefferson 
NJ 3:56 Richard Jefferson missed Jump Shot 
CHI 3:52 Defensive Rebound by Malik Allen 
CHI 3:47 Ben Gordon made 3-pt. Jump Shot, Assist Andres Nocioni 
NJ 3:44 Full Timeout 
NJ 3:22 Clifford Robinson missed 3-pt. Jump Shot 
CHI 3:16 Defensive Rebound by Andres Nocioni (4 Reb)


----------



## GM3

Bulls 18-17

Cliffy misses

No D for Nets so far

Vaughn in for Kidd

Under 4 to play


----------



## mjm1

did anyone see that attempted tip jam by KIDD early, that would have been sick!


----------



## Vinsane

y is vc sittin


----------



## GM3

Offensive foul on RJ, trying to force it

still 18-17

3 sec offensive on Bulls

RESET: Vaughn, Carter, RJ, Clffy, Collins

RJ hits a 3

20-18 Nets


----------



## Petey

mjm1 said:


> did anyone see that attempted tip jam by KIDD early, that would have been sick!


 Haha, he hates Skiles.

Carter draws the double, to Vaughn, to RJ for 3!

Nets 20, Bulls 18.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Tyson can't hit, RJ with another offensive foul...

Wonder if Frank brings Kidd back.

Nope, Murray in.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

bull****, bull****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! those calls are murder


----------



## GM3

Chandler misses

Under 2 to play

Another offensive foul on RJ(2nd)...damn Nets hit a 3ptr too, wont count

Murray in for RJ


----------



## jarkid

Jefferson for 3, assisted by Vaughn.


----------



## jarkid

what the ****, two offensive fouls to RJ.


----------



## Vinsane

damn jefferson


----------



## Petey

Bulls hit.

Nets can't hit.

Bulls turn it over.

Carter misses the 3, Murray called on a push.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo Defense, Amazing!!!


----------



## GM3

Hinrich hits

tied at 20

Vaughn misses

Hinrich loses it

Carter takes 3, miss, push off on Murray

Under1 to play

22-20 Bulls

Carter hits 3 on turnaround nice

23-20 Nets

Nocioni misses 3


----------



## Petey

Bulls looking shaky on O, but some nice D.

Bulls miss, Carter with a turnaround 3... LOL

Bulls can't hit, ball out of bounds, Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

at least carter is toying with them offensively ANOTHER THREE POINT MAKE!!!


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane, Vince is on fire now, are you happy.


----------



## mjm1

Carter Again


----------



## Lord-SMX

*OMFG WE LOST its tied and the first quarter...but were tied w/ the bulls and that must mean we lost!*


----------



## GM3

Carter with another 3

26-22 Nets

Gordon cant hit at buzzer

Good quarter by Carter

*End of 1st*

*26-22 NEts*


----------



## Petey

Bulls deflect, Carter brings it over, Carter w/ another 3!

His 4th in the quarter.
*
END OF 1st.*

Nets 26, Bulls 22.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

VC seems to be shooting well. :clap:


----------



## jarkid

Vince Carter is very aggresive, he deseves to be top 3 NBA teams.


----------



## Vinsane

i hope carter has a good game for the whole game


----------



## HB

Lol Vince going 3 crazy, now if he wasnt making them thats another story


----------



## Lord-SMX

jarkid said:


> Vince Carter is very aggresive, he deseves to be top 3 NBA teams.


 the best part about vc is that when he get hot... he ends up passing a lil more too! He still gets his teammates involvled which leads to:

a. Less double teams for vc
b. More open shots for team
c. Both and the nets end up scoring more


----------



## Petey

Start of the 2nd, Nocinni drives, foul on Murray.

Nets 26, Bulls 22.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Vinsane said:


> i hope carter has a good game for the whole game


of course, you are Vinsane.


----------



## Petey

Noccinni hits both, and pulls it to a 2 point game.

Nets 26, Bulls 22.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

thats a BULL**** CALL, a flop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Omega

whats the record for most threes in a game?


----------



## Petey

Carter drives and called on the offensive foul?

Should had been on the Bulls.

Kirk drains a 2, foot on the line.

Nets 26, Bulls 26.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Carter meet by some goofy 7 footer... foul called.

Krstic back in for Collins.

Nets 26, Bulls 26.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

**** up, MJM1 , go to kill the refs !!


----------



## Jizzy

Jason Collins beasting it in the first


----------



## GM3

Nocioni fouled...by Murray(2nd)..will shoot 2...hits 1st...hits 2nd

26-24 Nets

Offensive foul on Carter, Nocioni is flopping like no ones business

Hinrich hits 2

tied at 26..Defense people!

Carter draws foul on Chendserer?..non shooting

Krstic back in

Cliffy misses 3

Murray rebounds


----------



## mjm1

MURRAY TAKE A SEAT you ****


----------



## Petey

Carter trapped, to Cliff, Cliff misses the 3, Murray long board.

Nets turn it over.

Kirk w/ the slam? No Nocinni, foul on Murray? Yes Murray, Nocinni to the line for the 3 point play.

Sweetney in.

Nocinni hits.

Nets 26, Bulls 29.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Carter loses it

Murray fouls Nocioni as he dunks..will get the FT...hits FT

29-26 Bulls

Planinic in for Murray

foul on Sweetney

time out Nets


----------



## Petey

Hmm... Frank pulls Carter for Zoran? Without putting RJ or Kidd back?

Bulls foul.

Nets time out.

Nets 26, Bulls 29.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

7-0 Run, Bulls. come on NETS


----------



## mjm1

I REPEAT, there ARE NO STARTERS (ohter than krstic) in the game, ****.


----------



## Vinsane

******* frank once again big 3 sittin


----------



## neoxsupreme

The Bulls are very hungry & are fighting for a playoff spot. Any team w/ their backs against the wall are very dangerous.


----------



## Petey

Out of the time out, Nets can't get 1 up.

Turnover on the 24 second shot clock violation.

Chandler back.

Vaughn on Gordon.

Bulls w/ another offensive 3 second shot clock violation.

Nets 26, Bulls 29.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Oh.......my.......god, have not scored a single point this period yet.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Vinsane said:


> ******* frank once again big 3 sittin


He needs to manage the minutes so there is at least 1 of the big 3 on the floor @ all times.


----------



## Petey

... this sucks, I think I have 4 Billion in ucash on this damn game.

Gordon at the line, hits both.

Nets 26, Bulls 31.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

You go girl


----------



## mjm1

frank should not have a job, this is atrocious.


----------



## jarkid

mjm1 said:


> I REPEAT, there ARE NO STARTERS (ohter than krstic) in the game, ****.


Frank: Because i want to rest our starters for playoffs.

mjm1: **** , we want to be No.2 seed.


----------



## GM3

Under 10 to play

3 sec on Chicago again

RESET: Vaughn, Planinic, Murray, Cliffy, Krstic

Krstic travels

Gordon fouled by Zoran..will shoot 2....hits 1st..hits 2nd

30-26 Bulls

Robinson hits a 3

31-29 Bulls

Offensive foul on Sweetney(3rd)

Time Out Bulls


----------



## Petey

Cliff w/ the 3!!!!

As the shot clock is coming down.

Sweetney w/ the offensive, nice D by Cliff.

Bulls time out.

Nets 29, Bulls 31.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

i repeat, if the ball is not in robinson or krstic's hands on the offensive end, i will get angry.


----------



## dfunk15

nocioni is now my least favorite player, flop machine, I can't believe refs are falling for his vlade divac act


----------



## Vinsane

frank needs to not sit the starters til we win 50


----------



## SetShotWilly

Nets are falling in love with 3s. Not a good sign


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 3

32-31 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses the 3, Tyson w/ the board.

Bulls can't hit, Gordon w/ the save.

Kirk misses.

Nets w/ the ball, Kidd for 3.

Nets 32, Bulls 31.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Kidd hits 3

32-31 Nets

RESET:Vaughn, Kidd, Zoran, Cliffy, Krstic

Gordon fouled by Krstic..damn 4th team foul and there is still 7mins left

Gordon hits both

tied at 32


----------



## Petey

Gordon to the line?

Foul on Krstic.

1st good.

2nd good.

Nets 32, Bulls 33.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Ben Gordon hits 2 from the free throw line

32-33 - CHI


----------



## Petey

Krstic misses, Tyson board.

Allen w/ the offensive.

Nets 32, Bulls 33.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

awful game for krstic on the offensive end.


----------



## GM3

Krsitc shot in and out

Offensive foul on Malik Allen(2nd)

Under 8 to play

Kidd misses


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses the 2... why not take a 3?

Nocinni w/ the board.

Another Bulls offensive foul.

On Chandler... moving screen. LOL

Nets 32, Bulls 33.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

why is carter on the BENCH, he is on FIRE!!!


----------



## mjm1

Get Carter In The Game


----------



## GM3

Another offensive foul on Chandler(3rd)

33-32 Bulls

Under 7 to play

Cliffy shot in and out

Nocioni hits inside

35-32 Bulls


----------



## Petey

Cliff w/ the turnaround, in and out.

Kirk or someone under the hoop hits.

No, was Nocinni.

Nets 32, Bulls 35.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Andrai Nocioni for 2

32-35 - CHI


----------



## ZÆ

Nanad Krstic for 2

34-35 - CHI


----------



## Petey

Krstic with his 2nd feild goal... Gordon misses.

RJ misses.

Nets 34, Bulls 35.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Krsitc hits

RESET: Kidd, Vaughn, RJ, Cliffy, Krstic

RJ misses

35-34 Bulls

Nocioni hits 3

38-34 Bulls

TIme Out Nets


----------



## Petey

And then that POS Nocinni w/ the 3.

Nets time out.

Nets 34, Bulls 38.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

my god, WHERE IS THE MOTHER ****ING DEFENSE on the perimeter???????????????????????


----------



## ZÆ

Andrai Nocioni for 3

34-38 - CHI


----------



## dfunk15

die nocioni, die,


----------



## Vinsane

bring back vc


----------



## GM3

No ****ing defense.


----------



## jarkid

mjm1 said:


> why is carter on the BENCH, he is on FIRE!!!


because Frank is a moron.


----------



## mjm1

looks like the nets are packing it in for the regular season!!!


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses the 3.

Bulls board, other end, foul on Cliff.

Nets over the limit.

Nets 34, Bulls 38.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

f this bs we lost


----------



## jarkid

we are going to lose this game, because of lawrence frank.


----------



## dfunk15

vince will most likely be cold now,

edit: nevermind


----------



## Vinsane

Wha is Frank doin i thought he said they wanted to win as many as possible


----------



## Petey

Bulls hit both.

RJ to the reverse, Nocinni w/ the board.

Pargo? some Bulls.

Nets 34, Bulls 42.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

oh my god oh my god, the NETS ARE GETTING BLOWN OUT


----------



## GM3

Kidd misses 3

Pushing foul on Cliffy

Bulls will shoot 2...Nets better play some defense before this game gets away

Gordon hits 1st..hits 2nd

Why did Frank wait so long on putting Carter back in?

40-34 Bulls

RJ misses easy lay up come on

Chendsler hits 42-34 Bulls..****


----------



## XRay34

Points in the paint

Bulls 18

Nets 2


----------



## ZÆ

Luke Schanzer (spelling?)

34-42 - CHI


----------



## Vinsane

kidd and rj suck


----------



## Petey

Krstic w/ the handoff to Carter, Carter hits and is fouled.

Nets 36, Bulls 42.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

dfunk15 said:


> vince will most likely by cold now,


No coach is better at icing hot players than Lawrence Frank.


----------



## mjm1

CARTER WITH THE THREE POINT play


----------



## ZÆ

Carter hits for 2 + the foul
Vince hits the free throw

37-42 - CHI


----------



## HB

Seems the Bulls want this game more


----------



## GM3

Carter hits the shot and gets the foul

42-36 Bullls...hits FT

42-37 Bulls

Under 5 to play

Starting lineup back in for Nets

Gordon misses

Carter msises 3

Gordon fouled by Collins..will shoot 2


----------



## Petey

Carter w/ the FT.

Gordon drives, misses.

Kidd board, to Carter, misses the 3.

Gordon drives on Collins, no good but to the line.

Nets 37, Bulls 42.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

carter HIT ON THE THREE BY THE BULLS, no call!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jizzy

None of the ****in Nets are even trying


----------



## jarkid

stupid Frank always let the guy who is on fire sit on the bench for a long long time, he is a moron.

if he didn't have big 3, he is just a coach like toronto's.


----------



## fruitcake

Vinsane: "As Vince goes, so do the Nets"

true tonight.


----------



## ZÆ

Ben Gordon hits 1 of 2 free throws

37-43 - CHI


----------



## Petey

Gordon 1 of 2.

Nets 37, Bulls 43.

-Petey


----------



## kidd2rj

man...what does nocioni have to do to get a foul called against him? he's bodying everyone and it's either no calls or offensive fouls. get a clue refs


----------



## GM3

Under 4 to play

43-37 Nets

RJ hits and gets the foul...hits FT

43-40 Nets


----------



## Petey

RJ w/ the bucket and fouled.

Going to the line.

Good.

Nets 40, Bulls 43.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Richard Jefferson hits for 2 + the foul
Jefferson hits the free throw

40-43 - CHI


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Hmmmm let me guess.....Are we loseing?.....I can always tell by the posts......Still alot of Basketball left in the game everyone relax and Be Ezy.....The 2nd unit is getting some minutes and the starting 5 are getting some minutes to relax, and we're still within striking distance with a whole lot of basketball left to play...So again just relax!


----------



## dfunk15

mjm1 said:


> carter HIT ON THE THREE BY THE BULLS, no call!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


second time already


----------



## mjm1

They are just hitting carter, these bulls are the dirtest sons of *****es ive seen.


----------



## kidd2rj

and as i type that, he gets called for 2 fouls back to back


----------



## Petey

Collins w/ the strip, Nets on the break... Carter, RJ, Carter, RJ... Carter fouled by Nocinni away from the ball, what a dirty POS. LOL

Carter to the line.

Nets 40, Bulls 43.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter hits 1 of 2 free throws

41-43 - CHI


----------



## Petey

Carter goes 1 of 2.

Nets 41, Bulls 43.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Nociono loses it

Carter draws foul on Nocioni..Carter will shoot 2...Carter misses 1st..hits 2nd

Jackson damn straight, someone needs to give Nocioni a hard foul

Harrington hits

45-41 Bulls

43-41 Nets


----------



## XRay34

O Harrington hits

fat f, his *** sticks out


----------



## HB

The one time I decided to bet my Ucash better not be a loss for the Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Harington for 2

41-45 - CHI


----------



## fruitcake

is there a giant 3 headed monster at the basket, is that why our players won't drive to the hoop?

we've gone to the line 3 times, and i can only assume that the points in the paint difference is enormous.


----------



## GM3

Carter draws foul on Hinrich

TV Time Out


----------



## Petey

Othella Harrington w/ the bucket over Krstic.

Dump down to Carter.

Carter backing, fouled by Kirk, Carter to the line.

Time out.

Nets 41, Bulls 43.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

carter taking it hard to the rim, looks extremely angry.


----------



## jarkid

Vince Carter, go, Vince Carter, go.


----------



## fruitcake

well vince can get his 20 points before the half.


----------



## Vinsane

fruitcake said:


> is there a giant 3 headed monster at the basket, is that why our players won't drive to the hoop?
> 
> we've gone to the line 3 times, and i can only assume that the points in the paint difference is enormous.


reason is there low post presence is better


----------



## HB

mjm1 said:


> carter taking it hard to the rim, looks extremely angry.


Hopefully that can rub of on the others


----------



## dfunk15

lmao, hinrich had two hands on vince 3 times on that post up, 3 times pushed vince on the back with two hands but at least gets called for slap

btw- die nocioni, die


----------



## mjm1

carter struggling at the ****ing line, ****.


----------



## GM3

Under 3 to play

VC misses 1st......hits 2nd

45-42 Bulls

Hinrich misses

Collins misses...stop shooting!


----------



## mjm1

thats a bad shot by set shot willy UNACCEPTABLE!!!


----------



## Petey

Carter goes 1 of 2 from the line?

Bulls hit?

Some Nets player misses.

Harrington drives, foul on Collins.

Nets 42, Bulls 45.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Well its official

Nets defense has turned intoa flat out joke.


----------



## Vinsane

vaughn is about to take alot of shots


----------



## mjm1

this is disgusting, only carter and kidd are showing effort.


----------



## Petey

Harrington misses both, but Bulls O board.

Bulls turn it over.

1:36 to go in the 1st half.

Kidd to Carter.

Foul on Gordon.

Nets 42, Bulls 45.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> Well its official
> 
> Nets defense has turned intoa flat out joke.


the nets are waiting for THE PLAYOFFS smartass.


----------



## Vinsane

mjm1 said:


> thats a bad shot by set shot willy UNACCEPTABLE!!!


any shot he takes is a bad shot


----------



## GM3

Harrington draws foul on Collins(3rd)

Vaughn in for Collins

Harrington misses 1st...misses 2nd..Bulls get board but lose it

Carter to the line?...hits 1st...hits 2nd

45-44 Bulls


----------



## XRay34

Vince 19 Points at the half

The FT...THE SHOT ON HE LOADS AND HITS 20!!!!

Vinsane waking off


----------



## jarkid

Jason Kidd is sleeping, only 1 assist.


----------



## HB

LOL mjm calm down dude, hypertension can be deadly


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

The Defensive intensity needs to be raised up a notch to win this game.....Whether by the 2nd unit or 1st....Someone needs to do it.....Go Nets!


----------



## mjm1

Refs = ********


----------



## GM3

Bulls lose it but retain

Harrington misses

Carter misses

Under 1 to play

Harrington draws foul on Collins(2nd,my mistake)


----------



## Petey

Carter hits both.

Bulls can't hit.

Carter passes on the 3, misses the running 1 hander.

Foul on Collins.

Harrington to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Omega

mjm1 said:


> the nets are waiting for THE PLAYOFFS smartass.


 i sure hope thats the case. we should be handling the bulls


----------



## Vinsane

is that all our bigs do


----------



## XRay34

Othella Harrington is a beast


----------



## mjm1

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> i sure hope thats the case. we should be handling the bulls


bulls are in a must win situation.


----------



## HB

Wow Shaq just got a triple double


----------



## SetShotWilly

Petey said:


> Carter goes 1 of 2 from the line?
> 
> *Bulls hit?*
> 
> Some Nets player misses.
> 
> Harrington drives, foul on Collins.
> 
> Nets 42, Bulls 45.
> 
> -Petey


Yes. That is bull**** :biggrin:


----------



## justasking?

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> The Defensive intensity needs to be raised up a notch to win this game.....Whether by the 2nd unit or 1st....Someone needs to do it.....Go Nets!


Indeed. But I think the Nets are just cruising right now... Just keeping it close. I am hoping that we'll see a more aggressive Nets team in the 2nd half.


----------



## Omega

Carter15Nets said:


> Othella Harrington is a beast


WARNING 
frontcourts playing nets may appear better than they actually are.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Carter15Nets said:


> Othella Harrington is a beast


 Riiiight.....:laugh:....Good One....Him and his Old School Hoya Fade/Flat top he had back in the day!


----------



## Petey

Harrington goes 1 of 2.

Carter fouled.

Foul on Gordon.

What a slow paced game.

Carter hits 1 of 2.

Carter has 20 already?

Nets 45, Bulls 46.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

And Vince misses yet ANOTHER FREE THROW!!!!!!!!

He would have 25 Pts right now


----------



## GM3

Harrington hits 1st..misses 2nd

46-44 Bulls

Carter draws foul on Gordon(2nd)...hits 1st...misses 2nd

46-45 Bulls

Chicago will hold for the last shot


----------



## Petey

Pargo hits.

Kidd gets it off from half court, no good.

*HALF.*

Nets 45, Bulls 48.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

vc havin a good half i hope he continues


----------



## GM3

Pargo hits shot

*48-45 Bulls end of 1st half*


----------



## Omega

mjm1 said:


> bulls are in a must win situation.


 still...


----------



## jarkid

Hbwoy said:


> LOL mjm calm down dude, hypertension can be deadly


hahaha..true


----------



## mjm1

this defense is really disturbing, they arent giving any effort.


----------



## dfunk15

vince 1 of 2 from the line for the 3rd time, jeez


----------



## ghoti

fruitcake said:


> Vinsane: "As Vince goes, so do the Nets"
> 
> true tonight.


The Nets are losing.


----------



## AND1NBA

Petey whats with all the question marks? Your clueless?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

justasking? said:


> Indeed. But I think the Nets are just cruising right now... Just keeping it close. I am hoping that we'll see a more aggressive Nets team in the 2nd half.


 I'm sure that's the case.....I'm chillen right now, and I know we'll pull this out in the end and make the necessary stops on D in crunch time, but usually when we play a game going back and forth trading baskets with our opponent.....It never is a good outcome for the Nets.....Go Nets in the 2nd half and stop ****ing around....lol!


----------



## VCFSO2000

ghoti said:


> The Nets are losing.


Doesn't matter.

If this continues,drastic defensive adjustments will be made by CHI. If we take advantage of those=we win.


----------



## jarkid

ghoti said:


> The Nets are losing.


cause frank cooled vince.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Heat up 15 against Toronto with 5 minutes left.


----------



## HB

ghoti said:


> The Nets are losing.


They would be getting blown out right now without Vince


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

jarkid said:


> cause frank cooled vince.


 Right I'm sure....It also has nothing to do with the fact that we aren't playing any "DEFENSE" what so ever, but Vince sittin on the bench is the reason?


----------



## Rollydog

I think I speak for everyone when I say Nenad WTF


----------



## Petey

AND1NBA said:


> Petey whats with all the question marks? Your clueless?


 Yeah, sorry.

I'm going the PBP while watching Prison Break which I had DVDRed last night.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

VCFSO2000 said:


> Doesn't matter.
> 
> If this continues,drastic defensive adjustments will be made by CHI. If we take advantage of those=we win.


True.

What I meant was the Nets are not going how Vince is going at all.


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ and Krstic need to get involved offensively in the 2nd half. They combine for 4-11 FG's, 10 points.


----------



## mjm1

ghoti said:


> The Nets are losing.


carter has 22, the rest of the team ONLY HAS 23.


----------



## Steez

I have almost 1 mill going on the Nets here... THEY BETTER WIN!!!!! VC is hot, COME ON!


----------



## AND1NBA

LOL Shaq with a trip-dub?! Only can happen against the Raps.


----------



## Vinsane

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> RJ and Krstic need to get involved offensively in the 2nd half. They combine for 4-11 FG's, 10 points.


i'd rather vc just do the scorin i rather he continues with his rhythm


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

You're probably right, but I still say it's the Defensive side of the ball that's the problem....We've played a handful of games where VC wasn't the Offense that night or the team was horrible from the floor shooting wise, but our "DEFENSE" saved us....I think tonight whether VC scores 50.....If we don't stop the Bulls on "Defense" we'll lose....It's that simple!


----------



## Phenom Z28

ghoti said:


> True.
> 
> What I meant was the Nets are not going how Vince is going at all.


From what I saw in the first half they are. When Vince is in the game the Nets stay in it and pull a little. When Vince went out the Bulls put up a bigger lead.


----------



## GM3

Steez said:


> I have almost 1 mill going on the Nets here... THEY BETTER WIN!!!!! *VC is hot*, COME ON!


:rotf:


----------



## Omega

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Heat up 15 against Toronto with 5 minutes left.


 yeah. them losing to toronto was kinda wishful thinking on our part. even without dwade. i mean toronto is without their best player bosh. theres no way miami woulda lost that one. we all know miami gets it done against the bad teams. ironically the bad teams are about the only teams they can beat.


----------



## GM3

Petey said:


> Some assclown on AIM just told me the Bull's game thread was going to be longer than the Net's forum's game thread.
> 
> -Petey


Were winning. Net Pride.

115 - 260+


----------



## Steez

Grandmazter3 said:


> :rotf:


LOL


----------



## STUCKEY!

I bet 500,000 they better Win


----------



## HB

My poor Ucash, please please win this


----------



## AJC NYC

so what 2 games do u guys think Miami could loose in the remainder of the season?


----------



## dfunk15

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> From what I saw in the first half they are. When Vince is in the game the Nets stay in it and pull a little. When Vince went out the Bulls put up a bigger lead.


if the rest of big 4 played at least average ball this would have been nets double digit lead


----------



## mjm1

i think the nets need to turn up the intensity on the defensive end and if you just hand the ball to carter on the other end, things will be fine.


----------



## Omega

AJC NYC said:


> so what 2 games do u guys think Miami could loose in the remainder of the season?


 i dont even know their remaining schedule but with our luck theyll go undefeated.


----------



## mjm1

no defense.


----------



## GM3

Nocioni hits

50-45 Bulls

Krstic hits

50-47 Bulls

Nocioni hits

52-47 Bulls

RJ is fouled by Sweetney(4th)


----------



## Petey

Nocinni hits, Krstic reponds?

To open the 3rd.

Nocinni again?

Damnit!

RJ spins, Sweetney w/ his 4th foul.

RJ to the line.

Nets 47, Bulls 52.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

frank is dumb tryin to establish rj and kristic milk the hot hand


----------



## Petey

RJ with both.

Bulls miss...

Krstic w/ the scoop.

Nets 51, Bulls 52.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

RJ hits 1st...hits 2nd

52-48 Bulls

Harrington misses

Krstic hits

52-51 Bulls

Allen hits

54-51 Bulls


----------



## Omega

Petey said:


> Nocinni hits, Krstic reponds?
> 
> To open the 3rd.
> 
> Nocinni again?
> 
> Damnit!
> 
> RJ spins, Sweetney w/ his 4th foul.
> 
> RJ to the line.
> 
> Nets 47, Bulls 52.
> 
> -Petey


 youre killing me with these question marks. everytime i read them i think of anchorman

"Ron Burgandy?"


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Vinsane said:


> frank is dumb tryin to establish rj and kristic milk the hot hand


I disagree. I think Krstic or RJ has to step it up or we lose...


----------



## ByeByeKMart

I hate nocioni.


----------



## GM3

RJ hits 

54-53 Bulls

Hinrich misses

Offensive foul on Kidd

Under 10 to play


----------



## Petey

Some Bull converts.

Collins sets the pick and RJ hits.

RJ has 10 now.

Kirk misses, Collins w/ the board.

Kidd has no where to go, Kidd w/ the offensive foul.

Nets 53, Bulls 54.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

bs man lol, kidd your smarter than that.


----------



## GM3

wow Chander is in the doghouse, just came in and now sits again

Collins steals it

Carter cant get it, last touch by Bulls.


----------



## mjm1

CARTER FOULED, no call. nets ball.


----------



## Petey

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> youre killing me with these question marks. everytime i read them i think of anchorman
> 
> "Ron Burgandy?"


 Dude, I'm doing 2 things at once.

Collins w/ the steal.

Deflected out by the Bulls.

Nets 53, Bulls 54.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Krstic dunks

55-54 Nets

Time Out Chicago.

Nenowned!


----------



## Petey

RJ to Krstic... Krstic w/ the slam.

Bulls time out!

*Nets 55, Bulls 54.*

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

krstic WITH THE SLAM, he's heating up!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Petey said:


> Some Bull converts.
> 
> Collins sets the pick and RJ hits.
> 
> RJ has 10 now.
> 
> Kirk misses, Collins w/ the board.
> 
> Kidd has no where to go, Kidd w/ the offensive foul.
> 
> Nets 53, Bulls 54.
> 
> -Petey


 More DEFENSE and a good amount of VC, RJ & Curly should give us the Win.....PLAY SOME DEFENSE BOYZ.....GO NETS!


----------



## JNice

..

This is the first and probably last time I will ever type this ...

*GO NETS!!!*


----------



## justasking?

Go Nets!!!! :clap:


----------



## GM3

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> This is the first and probably last time I will ever type this ...
> 
> *GO NETS!!!*


Probably not, tomorrow we face Philly.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Do not worry. Nets will win this game.


----------



## Omega

Petey said:


> Dude, I'm doing 2 things at once.
> 
> Collins w/ the steal.
> 
> Deflected out by the Bulls.
> 
> Nets 53, Bulls 54.
> 
> -Petey


 i think its funny. not bad or annoying. thats what i meant by "killing me"


----------



## HB

You sure about that Jnice

The defense has definitely stepped up and that Nenad dunk was pretty nice


----------



## jarkid

AJC NYC said:


> so what 2 games do u guys think Miami could loose in the remainder of the season?


sixers and bulls.


----------



## Petey

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> This is the first and probably last time I will ever type this ...
> 
> *GO NETS!!!*


Haha... uCash, or wait, Magic still in the race for a spot huh?

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

Vinsane said:


> frank is dumb tryin to establish rj and kristic milk the hot hand


more offensive options, better spacing and that will make it easier for vince vinsane, you want that don't ya


----------



## mjm1

carter, comes out hobbling NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO just let him go on that play!


----------



## VCFSO2000

ghoti said:


> True.
> 
> What I meant was the Nets are not going how Vince is going at all.


Yeah,I hate it when that happens. It makes me think Carter's the reason the nets are trailing even though he's playing well.

But,I'm not watching the game,but from what I hear,the defense is the problem tonight.


----------



## Petey

Nocinni to the line, foul on Carter.

Hits both.

Jefferson with the pass. Collins!

Nets 57, Bulls 56.

-Petey


----------



## Rollydog




----------



## JNice

Petey said:


> Haha... uCash, or wait, Magic still in the race for a spot huh?
> 
> -Petey



Yes. Chicago *MUST* lose.

*GO NETS!!*


**** ... did it again.


----------



## GM3

Nocioni fouled. Carter hobbling a bit..walking it off

Nocioni hits 1st...hits 2nd

56-55 Bulls

RJ dunks it with a nice pass by Collins

57-56 Nets

Hinrich misses

Carter loses it

Pargo misses


----------



## Petey

Kirk misses, Kidd brings it down, Carter loses it.

Pargo misses, Krstic board.

Kidd pulls up, air ball.

Allen misses, RJ board.

Nets 57, Bulls 56.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

Miami beat Toronto 106-97 & the guy everyone's been knocking in the NBA General Forum, Toine scored 32 pts. Also Shaq got a rare triple double w/ a new career-high 10 assists.


----------



## Petey

Krstic on the block, turnaround... good.

Krstic has 12 now.

Down to some Bulls, hacked by Collins.

Dude to the line.

Nets 59, Bulls 56.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Kidd misses, Hinrich got a piece of it

Allen misses

Krstic hits

59-56 Nets

Luke chencher will shoot 2


----------



## mjm1

collins, was a foul neccessary?


----------



## Petey

Ah... no name dude misses both.

Foul by the Bulls on the other end?

None shooting...

RJ drives, pulls out, to Krstic, to Collins, misses, back to Collins, new shot clock.

RJ drvies, scores on the scoop.

Nets 61, Bulls 56.

-Petey


----------



## JNice

Grandmazter3 said:


> Probably not, tomorrow we face Philly.



Then tomorrow I shall be a Nets fan as well.


----------



## Omega

now we got a game!!


----------



## GM3

misses both

Under 8 to play

Harringtong fouls..non shooting

Collins misses, gets own board, new clock.

RJ with a nice move

61-56 Nets

Harrington hits

61-58

damn..Othella Harrington and Malik Allen look so much alike. Im getting them confused


----------



## Petey

Damn Harrington hits.

Carter, RJ, Krstic, Bulls defensive 3.

Bulls falling apart.

Nets 61, Bulls 58.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

Is Hinrich containing Kidd or is Kidd just struggling from the field? Hinrich is a good perimeter defender.


----------



## mjm1

kidd struggling.


----------



## XRay34

**** kidd i dont want him ****ing shoot technicals no more.


----------



## mjm1

NO TRANSITION DEFENSE, thats pretty ****y right there.


----------



## Petey

LOL, Kidd with a bad bad free throw.

RJ misses, Nocinni with the bucket.

Kidd takes off.

Carter attempting the 3...

Ball back to the bulls.

Nets 61, Bulls 60.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Hits both

Nocioni lays it up

Carter misses 3

61-60 Nets

Under 6 to play

Schensher misses

Kidd draws foul on Pargo(2nd)..non shooting


----------



## Petey

Bulls can't covert.

Kidd taking it down, foul on Pargo.

Carter w/ the offensive foul.

His 3rd.

Nets 61, Bulls 60.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

*!*

carter getting fouled, but they call offensive!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ByeByeKMart

neoxsupreme said:


> Toine scored 32 pts


Even a broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## neoxsupreme

**** Nocioni! :curse:


----------



## Petey

Bulls miss, Kidd board? Whips out to RJ, to Carter, Carter misses, board.

Krstic misses.

Kirk misses the 3, RJ board.

Nets 61, Bulls 60.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Carter with the offensive foul

Hinrich misses

Carter misses 3, gets own board

Krstic misses

Hinrich misses 3


----------



## JNice

..

Geezus, you guys don't front on the play by play.


----------



## mjm1

carter NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. ****ing a, back to back missed three point shots, offensive foul. why isnt he using any basketball intelligence??????


----------



## neoxsupreme

ByeByeKMart said:


> Even a broken clock is right twice a day.


 :laugh: So true.


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses, Pargo off, loose ball foul on Harrington.

UGLY!

Nets time out.

Nets 61, Bulls 60.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Kidd misses 3

Loose ball foul on Harrington...Nets looking for the KO, come on get to the paint Nets.


----------



## Vinsane

once again kiddd should only take 5 shots a game


----------



## GM3

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> Geezus, you guys don't front on the play by play.


Thats how we roll.


----------



## dfunk15

can vince get a fuking call?


----------



## VCFSO2000

I hate it when Kidd is virtually a non-factor shooting wise...it helps so much if he can throw in some points.

And It's not like he's making up for it by dropping dimes.


----------



## mjm1

well beautiful finish AND 1


----------



## Petey

Carter extending, and scores... fouled.

Foul on like 3 different Bulls, impressive.

Called on Chandler.

FT good.

Nets 64, Bulls 60.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

I think Kidd is trying to get the triple double... I don't know why else he would be shooting so much. Hes really tried hard to get triple dubs these last games since hes so close to Wilt and the season is more or less wrapped up.


----------



## mjm1

collins playing like a man possesed.


----------



## GM3

Carter with the 3 point play

Hinrich misses

Carter misses

64-60 Nets

Allen draws foul on Krstic(4th)...non shooting

Cliffy back in for Krstic under 4 mins to play


----------



## Petey

Harrington misses, RJ board.

Nets miss, Collins O board.

Carter drives, pulls back, misses, Nocinni board.

Krstic w/ the foul away from the ball, his 4th, Cliff in.

Nets 64, Bulls 60.

-Petey


----------



## Omega

ByeByeKMart said:


> I think Kidd is trying to get the triple double... I don't know why else he would be shooting so much. Hes really tried hard to get triple dubs these last games since hes so close to Wilt and the season is more or less wrapped up.


 i dont know how many assts. or rbs. he has but he should worry about thosae first


----------



## ByeByeKMart

mjm1 said:


> collins playing like a man possesed.


Do you mean carter?


----------



## mjm1

carter is really beginning to hurt this team today.


----------



## XRay34

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Petey

Bulls can't hit, Carter loses it, Gordon hits the rainbow 3.

Nets 64, Bulls 63.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> Geezus, you guys don't front on the play by play.


That's why the Nets board is so popular & all the Nets fans want to join in on the action.


----------



## GM3

Carter loses it

Gordon hits 3

64-63 Nets

RJ with the roll

66-63 Nets

3 sec on Bulls


----------



## Aurelino

ByeByeKMart said:


> I think Kidd is trying to get the triple double... I don't know why else he would be shooting so much. Hes really tried hard to get triple dubs these last games since hes so close to Wilt and the season is more or less wrapped up.


Kidd has never chosen stats over winning.


----------



## Petey

RJ around the Bulls player screen... LOL

Bulls on another 3 second violation (offensive).

Haha.

Nets ball.

Nets 66, Bulls 63.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

I think Carter is playing well today..


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter please no more TOs.


----------



## mjm1

**** you jason collins **** you


----------



## NeTs15VC

I think if the Bulls win this game there going to make the playoffs over the 76ers if they dont it'll be tough but I think they deserve it more then 76ers


----------



## Vinsane

collins is messin up his game by taking shots


----------



## GM3

Collins misses

Kidd almost steals it

So much heart from JKidd


----------



## Petey

RJ, Collins, misses, Bulls board, Kidd almost picks it off, out of bounds, Vaughn in.

Kidd wants to stay in?

LOL

Nets 66, Bulls 63.

-Petey


----------



## HB

mjm1 said:


> **** you jason collins **** you


LMAO your killing me with laughter mjm


----------



## Petey

Pargo over Kidd, Kidd turns it over after the score.

Vaughn now in.

Pargo draws the bump on Vaughn. Zoran in?

Damnit.

Well Carter still in.

Nets 66, Bulls 65.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Pargo hits

Kidd loses it

66-65 Nets

Vaughn fouls Pargo..non shooting

RESET: Vaughn, Carter, Planinic, Cliffy, Collins

Under 2 to play


----------



## neoxsupreme

NeTs15VC said:


> I think if the Bulls win this game there going to make the playoffs over the 76ers if they dont it'll be tough but I think they deserve it more then 76ers


I don't think either team deserves to compete in the playoffs but 1 of them has to make it. Then again that's how crappy the lower tier of the Eastern Conference is.


----------



## Petey

Gordon w/ the tear drop over Cliff.

Damnit...

Nets 66, Bulls 67.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Cartre You Moron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## GM3

Gordon hits

67-66 Bulls

Carter loses it and Hinrich gets fouled by Carter

Carter with his 4th and Bulls will shoot 2

WTF is up with Carter?


----------



## Vinsane

gordon has hit 3 shots but has 15


----------



## mjm1

now we wont win the game, :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Petey

Kirk w/ the steal.... on Carter, Carter w/ his 4th foul.

Kirk to the line.

1st time.

1st is good.

Nachbar? Damnit!

MY UCASH!!!

2nd is no good.

Collins board.

Nets 66, Bulls 68.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

vc just cost the nets the game
by fouling now he will sit


----------



## XRay34

we cant win @ united center


----------



## Petey

Zoran drives, Cliff airs the 3.

Kirk using the pick, foul on the Nets.

DAMNIT!!!

On Nachbar.

Nets 66, Bulls 68.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

oh my god!!!


----------



## GM3

Nachbar sighting!

Hinrich hits 1 of 2

68-66 Bulls

Robinson nothing but air

Hinrich fouled while shooting...dammit


----------



## HB

I take it Frank wants to rest the starters


----------



## Vinsane

is that all roinson does shoot three's


----------



## mjm1

10-2 run


----------



## Omega

Grandmazter3 said:


> Gordon hits
> 
> 67-66 Bulls
> 
> Carter loses it and Hinrich gets fouled by Carter
> 
> Carter with his 4th and Bulls will shoot 2
> 
> WTF is up with Carter?


 the rest of the teams play rubbed off on him instead of the other way around.


----------



## Vinsane

Hbwoy said:


> I take it Frank wants to rest the starters


at the expense of winiing what a *******


----------



## VCFSO2000

mjm1 is really getting annoying...You could try to hold back your emotions until the final buzzer,man...Crying every posts.


----------



## Petey

Grandmazter3 said:


> Nachbar sighting!
> 
> Hinrich hits 1 of 2
> 
> 68-66 Bulls
> 
> Robinson nothing but air
> 
> *Hinrich fouled while shooting...dammit*


Nets over the limit anyway.

Both are good.

7-0 Bulls run.

Zoran w/ the runner and hits.

Nets 68, Bulls 70.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Beautiful runner by Zoran


----------



## justasking?

Hbwoy said:


> I take it Frank wants to rest the starters


I think so as well. Its funny though because just today I read that he thinks its too early to rest them at this point.


----------



## GM3

Hinrich hits both

70-66 Bulls

Planinic hits

70-68 Bulls

Bulls will hold for final shot

*End of 3rd

70-68 Bulls*


----------



## Petey

Bulls can't get up a good shot.

*End of 3.*

Nets 68, Bulls 70.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

jesus, vince got bumped, no call but they give a touch for bulls, these refs are just awful


----------



## mjm1

we need to win this game, i repeat put the starters in NOW.


----------



## HB

Vinsane said:


> at the expense of winiing what a *******


Huh???


----------



## GM3

Nocioni is killing us again.

RJ is doing a bad job.. 20 poings..10 rebounds.. 3assist.on 7/11 shooting in less than 20 mins.


----------



## neoxsupreme

justasking? said:


> I think so as well. Its funny though because just today I read that he thinks its too early to rest them at this point.


I think he's resting them to make a final run in the 4th.


----------



## Petey

Who would had thought Collins would have 10 boards already?

Chicago has a pretty sad front line.

RJ's 3 is no good to start.

Nets 68, Bulls 70.

-Petey


----------



## SetShotWilly

For the love of God, stop shooting 3s. Man i feel like a freaking raptors fan now


----------



## Petey

Bulls can't hit, Cliff can't hit.

Zoran hits Pargo.

Pargo to the line.

Nets 68, Bulls 70.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

i want this win badly, i want THIS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GM3

RJ misses 3

RJ back in for Nachbar

Gordon misses

Cliffy misses

Pargo fouled will shoot 2

Under 11 to play


----------



## VCFSO2000

Can someone tell me what is the Nets lineup as of right now?


----------



## mjm1

robinson can only make three pointers ON DEAD BALLS


----------



## Petey

Pargo 1 of 2.

2nd out of bounds off the Bulls.

Zoran to RJ, to Cliff, to Vaughn, to Collins, foul away from the ball on Nocinni, his 3rd.

Nets 68, Bulls 71.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Not good


----------



## RedsDrunk

Dammit whats going on here...i thought these guys were supposed to be "red hot"...start kickin some chicago ***..NOW! -signed disgruntled sixers fan


----------



## GM3

Pargo goes 1 of 2

71-68 Bulls

foul on Nocioni..non shootin

Planinic misses but gets boards

RJ with a 3

tied at 71


----------



## Petey

Zoran misses, the 3, Zoran misses on the drive, Nets O board... LOL

Damnit!

RJ with the jumper...

Nets 71, Bulls 71.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

RedsDrunk said:


> Dammit whats going on here...i thought these guys were supposed to be "red hot"...start kickin some chicago ***..NOW! -signed disgruntled sixers fan


the problem is the nets have nothing to play for right now, and the bulls are TRYING TO STAY IN THE PLAYOFFS!


----------



## Petey

Bulls miss, Tyson steps out of bounds trying to save it.

Vaughn brings it up.

RJ around the screen, vaughn, RJ... misses the jumper.

Pargo lost it, Zoran to RJ, Gordon facing, fouls RJ.

Nets 71, Bulls 71.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

y is jefferson takin so many 3's


----------



## mjm1

you kidd me jefferson PUT UP A SHOT!


----------



## RedsDrunk

mjm1 said:


> the problem is the nets have nothing to play for right now, and the bulls are TRYING TO STAY IN THE PLAYOFFS!


 point taken.


----------



## GM3

Under 10 to play

RJ misses 3

Pargo loses it, RJ gets fouled by Gordon..non shooting.dammit

Robinson mises, plannic keeps it alive

Vaughn hits

73-71 Nets

Chicago Time out


----------



## ZÆ

Vaughn for 2

73-71 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Cliff, RJ, Cliff, misses, Zoran taps to RJ, to Vaughn, Vaughn hits.

Bulls time out.

WOW the bench is buying the Nets starters minutes.

Nets 73, Bulls 71.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Come on guys


----------



## mjm1

the nets are just getting fouled harder and harder, BUT THERE ARE NO WHISTLES. THATS BS man thats bs. LOL


----------



## neoxsupreme

Twin has 11 boards in this game. Wow.


----------



## AJC NYC

wow 11 rebounds??
Dare I say career high in the works?

-Self proclaimed biggest nets fan


----------



## HB

neoxsupreme said:


> Twin has 11 boards in this game. Wow.


Its the Afro, thinks he is Ben Wallace out there


----------



## mjm1

put the starters in!


----------



## Petey

Kirk w/ the 3.

Nets 73, Bulls 74.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

damn, Hinrich hits 3

74-73 Bulls

RJ misses


----------



## Petey

RJ can't get rim, shot clock violation.

Starters please?

Nets 73, Bulls 74.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

Both teams shooting less than 40%. It's turned into a grind out game. Just the way the Nets like'em. Nets are da bomb in grind out games.


----------



## ZÆ

BIGnanad block on Ben Gordon


----------



## Petey

Tyson hands to Nocinni, pushed by RJ, foul.

Krstic blocked by Krstic.

Kidd, RJ, Kidd, Krstic...

Krstic backing, fouled.

On Sweetney, his 5th!

Nets 75, Bulls 74.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Nocioni fouled by RJ

Under 9 to play

Gordon rejected by Krstic

Krstic draws foul on Sweetney


----------



## HB

Whoa! Nice block by Nenad. Sweetney is battling with him down low


----------



## ZÆ

Nanad for 2

75-74 - NETS


----------



## GM3

Krstic hits

75-74 Nets

Kidd steals it

Vaughn gets fouled..nice..will shoot 2


----------



## Petey

Krstic facing, hits over Tyson.

Krstic w/ 14.

Kidd w/ the steal... Vaughn, fakes to Kidd, takes it in, fouled by Gordon, no bucket.

Nets 75, Bulls 74.

-Petey


----------



## AND1NBA

Petey said:


> Tyson hands to Nocinni, pushed by RJ, foul.
> 
> *Krstic blocked by Krstic.*
> 
> Kidd, RJ, Kidd, Krstic...
> 
> Krstic backing, fouled.
> 
> On Sweetney, his 5th!
> 
> Nets 73, Bulls 74.
> 
> -Petey



Eh?


----------



## GM3

Vaughn hits 1st...misses 2nd

76-74 Nets

Hinrich fouled..will shoot 2


----------



## mjm1

i want to know where the defense is WHERE WHERE???????????????????


----------



## Petey

Vaughn 1 of 2.

Kirk drives, fouled by Cliff.

Kirk to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Kirk ties it up.

Kidd, Cliff, Krstic. Kidd, Krstic, air.

How many air balls this damn game??

Nets 76, Bulls 76.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Hinrich hits1st..hits 2nd

tied at 76

Krstic misses

Allen hits

78-76 Bulls


----------



## mjm1

Carter Carter Carter!!!!!!


----------



## ZÆ

Allen for 2

76-78 - CHI


----------



## Vinsane

better bring back vc if they wanna win


----------



## Petey

Kirk, Allen, Allen hits.

Nets bring it down.

Foul on the Bulls, on Kirk.

Pretty.

Nets 76, Bulls 78.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

put vince back, vinsane back me up


----------



## mjm1

awww **** man, kidd make those!! bull**** calls!


----------



## Petey

Kidd goes 1 of 2.

CRAP!!!

Foul on Vaughn away from the ball.

Nets 77, Bulls 78.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

dfunk15 said:


> put vince back, vinsane back me up


agreed


----------



## XRay34

Go to hell Vaughn


----------



## GM3

Kidd draws foul on Hinrich..Kidd will shoot 2

Kidd hits 1st...misses 2nd

78-77 Bulls

Vaughn fouls Gordon..Nets over the limit after this

Vaughn again fouls..will shoot 2


----------



## HB

This bulls just wont give up


----------



## AJC NYC

Uhm where the Hell is VC???

-Self proclaimed biggest nets fan


----------



## GrandKenyon6

Vince?


----------



## mjm1

the nets are getting screwed by the refs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GM3

Gordon goes 1 of 2

79-77 Bulls

Time Out Nets Under 6 mins to play


----------



## fruitcake

is vc injured


----------



## Petey

Foul on Vaughn again away from the ball.

Maybe Frank will bring Carter back now...

Nets over the limit?

Gordon hits the 1st.

Gordon misses the 2nd.

Nets time out.

5:57 to go in the 4th.

Nets 77, Bulls 79.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

dfunk15 said:


> put vince back, vinsane back me up


Yeah I agree. VC's timeout is over. I think he learned his lesson. When he does come back in he better make it happen.


----------



## Vincanity15311

ya where the **** is carter... doesnt frank want to give his team the best chance to win..


----------



## GrandKenyon6

Put Vince back in you moron. We still have something to play for.


----------



## AJC NYC

I cant belive it VC with a torn Quadracep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






























Just Kidding












-Self proclaimed Biggest nets fan


----------



## Petey

neoxsupreme said:


> Yeah I agree. VC's timeout is over. I think he learned his lesson. When he does come back in he better make it happen.


 Carter has 4 fouls, and you see how many fouls are being called?

Think Frank is saving him for the final stretch.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

I just hope the Nets,especially Carter,make good decision in the crunch.


----------



## XRay34

jacqu vaughn f'ed lawrence frank

how could he get playing time over vince in 4th for so long

something fishy going on


----------



## dfunk15

vince has been on the bench for last 9 minutes,


----------



## SetShotWilly

Guys don't forget Nets have a game tomorrow too!


----------



## HB

fruitcake said:


> is vc injured


Nope, 4 fouls


----------



## XRay34

Game


----------



## mjm1

the refs arent giving us ANYTHING


----------



## GM3

RJ cant hit

Carter back in for Vaughn

Gordon hits

81-77 Bulls


----------



## Vinsane

y go 2 jefferson


----------



## Ason_Kidd4MVP

I'm worried for Carter in the clutch today.
Hopefully it isn't the iso show


----------



## Vincanity15311

lets go NJ


----------



## Petey

Kidd to RJ, RJ misses.

Gordon hits the fall away.

Carter to Krstic, Krstic fouled by Tyson (4th).

Nets 77, Bulls 81.

-Petey


----------



## Omega

Grandmazter3 said:


> RJ cant hit
> 
> Carter back in for Vaughn
> 
> Gordon hits
> 
> 81-77 Bulls


 finally


----------



## neoxsupreme

Petey said:


> Carter has 4 fouls, and you see how many fouls are being called?
> 
> Think Frank is saving him for the final stretch.
> 
> -Petey


There wouldn't be a need for a final stretch run if he returned.


----------



## fruitcake

rj and vc both 7 for 17.


----------



## GM3

Krstic fouled will shoot 2..Chandler(4th)

Krstic hits 1st FT...misses 2nd

81-78 Bulls

Gordon draws foul will shoot 2..Krstic(5th)


----------



## Vinsane

the ball needs to be in vc's hands


----------



## XRay34

game over 

i dont even wanna watch final 5 games, pointless.


----------



## mjm1

awwwwwwwww ****, I HATE THESE REFS


----------



## 7M3

Better hope Gordon dosen't get into a rhytm. Becuase the Nets have no hope of even containing him.


----------



## fruitcake

if jason collins hits a game winning 3 pointer and in the process gets a double double. i will laugh.


----------



## XRay34

so much for 50 wins....


----------



## Rollydog

Vinsane said:


> the ball needs to be in vc's hands


The loaded shotgun needs to be in your mouth.


----------



## mjm1

The Nets Have Given Up


----------



## Hairy Midget

You guys REALLY need to win.


----------



## Petey

Krstic goes 1 of 2.

Gordon to the left hand.

Foul on Krstic (5th).

Gordon hits the 1st.

Gordon hits the 2nd.

Carter misses, Nocinni w/ the board.

Nets 78, Bulls 83.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

vince u suck bro

go shoot ur threes u pansy

black version of pat garrity


----------



## Omega

if the nets lose 30 before winning 50 im gonna be pissed.


----------



## Vincanity15311

VC wat are u doing


----------



## GM3

Gordon hits 1st..hits 2nd

83-78 Bulls

Carter misses

Damn Chicago just wants it more

HInrich misses

Carter misses 3

Under 5 to play


----------



## 7M3

I'm sorry, these shots aren't gonna cut it.


----------



## XRay34

whata wuss vince is

another 3

attempt

f this guy, this is why he not in wade/lebron/kobe/allen league


----------



## Petey

Kirk misses, Collins board...

RJ to Carter.

Carter misses the 3.

Nets 23rd 3 attempt.

Kirk to Tyson, to Kirk, to Allen, Tyson misses the tip.

RJ pulls up... hits.

Nets 80, Bulls 83.

-Petey


----------



## Netted




----------



## ZÆ

RJ for 2

80-83 - CHI


----------



## fruitcake

basically the refs are calling everything.

just drive and get fouled!


----------



## GM3

RJ hits

83-80 Nets

Were only down 3 but its feels like were down by 20

Allen hits

85-80 Bulls

RJ draws foul will shoot 2


----------



## mjm1

The Nets Have Given Up, Carter Thanks.


----------



## XRay34

Malik Allen whoring Collins

Good D my ***


----------



## ZÆ

Allen for 2

80-85 - CHI


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter played pretty good in this game w/ the 3rd quarter aside. If we lose this game, it's Kidd's fault then say good bye to our chances of getting the 2nd seed.


----------



## Petey

Allen w/ the turnaround over Collins.

RJ gets down quick, foul on Nocinni.

RJ to the line.

Nets 80, Bulls 85.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

this allen dude is schoolin kristic


----------



## XRay34

keep going 1 for 2 fukers


----------



## mjm1

Damn Rj Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## ZÆ

RJ hits 1 of 2 free throws

81-85 - CHI


----------



## mjm1

**** **** **** ****


----------



## Vinsane

that is why rj shouldnt have the ball in late game posseions


----------



## Netted

Can someone make some damn free throws!!!!!!! :curse:


----------



## HB

This is going down to the wire


----------



## Petey

RJ hits the 1st.

RJ misses the 2nd.

CRAP!!!

Gordon misses the 3.

Allen board.

Kidd blocks the outlet... Krstic and Allen battle for the ball, jump ball.

Nets 81, Bulls 85.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

nooOOO


----------



## XRay34

47-30

tied with Cavs


----------



## 7M3

Are you ****ing kidding me? Did they seriously just ****ing call that?


----------



## GM3

rJ goes 1 of 2

85-81 Bulls.

Hinrich misses 3

Allen gets the board but Krstic draws jumpball

Oh man. We are gettins screw3ed


----------



## XRay34

No basket go fuk urself refs


----------



## Petey

Krstic called on trying to steal the tip, Bulls ball.

Kirk to Gordon, to Kirk, Kirk, misses, Krstic board.

Carter open, Carter runs... puts up, goal tend...

fouled.

NO... call reversed.

Time out.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> 47-30
> 
> tied with Cavs


go to HELL


----------



## GM3

Carter will shoot 2

Down 4


----------



## 7M3

That wasn't a goaltend.


----------



## fruitcake

Petey said:


> Krstic called on trying to steal the tip, Bulls ball.
> 
> Kirk to Gordon, to Kirk, Kirk, misses, Krstic board.
> 
> Carter open, Carter runs... puts up, goal tend...
> 
> fouled.
> 
> NO... call reversed.
> 
> Time out.
> 
> -Petey


huh so what is the call?


----------



## AJC NYC

You can tell that the Nba is corrupt the bulls are getting to many calls
and they are 29th in the nba at freethrow attempts


----------



## GrandKenyon6

can we start playing hard please..


----------



## HB

Make this damn free throws please!


----------



## Vincanity15311

we cant hit our FTs


----------



## Omega

AJC NYC said:


> You can tell that the Nba is corrupt the bulls are getting to many calls
> and they are 29th in the nba at freethrow attempts


 someone on the nets needs to take one for the team and lash out on the refs. im sure the rest of the players will chip in on the fine.


----------



## XRay34

and NETS GO 1 FOR 2 AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjm1

They Keep Missing


----------



## GM3

Carter hits 1st...misses 2nd

85-82 Bulls

Hirnich misses

Carter misses..bad shotsWTF

Gordon hits


----------



## XRay34

vince u just suck bro


----------



## Petey

Carter 1 of 2.

Bulls can't hit...

Carter drives, can't hit.

Gordon hits the jumper.

Nets 82, Bulls 87.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3

What The **** Vince?!?!! That Was The Worst Shot Ive Ever Seen In My Life!!!!


----------



## 7M3

****ing joke


----------



## XRay34

Gordon did it....nuff said he f'n did it


----------



## fruitcake

cmon nets...get a stop .


----------



## dfunk15

vince gives and takes 

gordon with all luck


----------



## Vincanity15311

****in glass


----------



## Petey

Carter hits the running jumper.

Kirk to someone to Gordon.

Gordon hits a 3 off glass.

DAMNIT!!!

Nets 84, Bulls 90.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Carter hits

87-84 Bulls

udner 2

Gordowntown hits 3

90=84 Bulls


----------



## mjm1

I wanted fifty wins soooooooooooooooo badly.


----------



## Vinsane

game


----------



## XRay34

its all vinces fault and his gay *** bs low % off balance shots

he of course misses 99% of them, and doesnt get back and it leads to easy 2 on the other end


----------



## mjm1

the worst thing is that the starters arent even resting, WE MUST WIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## GM3

I want 50 ****ing wins! We better bounce back tomorrow.

Carter hits

90-86 Bulls


----------



## Petey

Carter drives and hits...

Nets 86, Bulls 90.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Ouch :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## XRay34

Ben Jordon


----------



## mjm1

The Nets Have Officially Thrown The Game Away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

DAMNIT!!!

Gordon drives, splits defenders, hits and fouled.

Nets 86, Bulls 92.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3

Nets just can't keep going to Vince every single possession down the stretch.

Gordon with the and-one.


----------



## dfunk15

great help defense by nets


----------



## XRay34

Nets have thrown the season away


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Chicago just wants it more than us, they are playing for more.


----------



## Vinsane

kristic sux
no defense period


----------



## XRay34

Vince got his 30

Vinsane is one happy MF


----------



## GM3

lol oh man

Gordon hits and gets the foul

92-86 Bulls

fou on COllins


----------



## HB

Ben Gordon won this game


----------



## SetShotWilly

This is what happens when Frank says " i support him" after he has taken bad shot after bad shot. And what you see? more bad shots


----------



## ghoti

Carter15Nets said:


> Nets have thrown the season away


This post is classic.


----------



## neoxsupreme

mjm1 said:


> I wanted fifty wins soooooooooooooooo badly.


What? We still have a good chance to get 50.


----------



## Petey

Krstic has fouled out.

Collins calling for the foul.

Was overturned.

What a team player.

Gordon waiting at the line.

Good... get cold.

Nets 86, Bulls 92.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

We still play Philly twice

They going to hunger as heck also.


----------



## Petey

Gordon hits.

Carter driving, fouled, slipped, and some stupid Bull almost steps on him.

Carter to the line.

Both teams over the limit.

Nets 86, Bulls 93.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

carter falls, but not hurt


----------



## GM3

93-86 Bulls

Carter gets fouled will shoot 2

1:12 to play

foul on Hinrich


----------



## big furb

7M3 said:


> Nets just can't keep going to Vince every single possession down the stretch.
> 
> Gordon with the and-one.


Carter's been scoring, the nets problem right now is not being able to contain Ben Jordan


----------



## 7M3

Okay, Vince, nows the time to start taking those 30 footers. We're gonna need a three.


----------



## Petey

Carter's 1st is good.

Carter's 2nd is good.

Carter cuts it to 5.

Nets 88, Bulls 93.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Sick and tired of difficult degree shots


----------



## mjm1

the nets are a ****y team.


----------



## Vincanity15311

who the **** is malik allen


----------



## Petey

Gordon gives it up and Allen then hits.

Nets time out.

Nets 88, Bulls 95.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

They sweep us at united center.


----------



## GM3

Carter hits 1st...hits 2nd

93-88 Bulls

Under 1 to play

Allen hits

95-88 Bulls


----------



## Vinsane

**** the offense by kristic he needs a coach that will teach him to play d


----------



## fruitcake

damn.


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

mjm1 said:


> the nets are a ****y team.


you are a ****ty poster


----------



## GM3

<table class="pTitle" style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="1" bordercolor="#d2dbe7" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="center"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020501158-1" align="left">







V. Carter</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020501158-1">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020501158-1">28:47</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020501158-1">9-22</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020501158-1">4-9</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020501158-1">10-14</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020501158-1">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020501158-1">4</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020501158-1">5</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020501158-1">3</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020501158-1">4</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020501158-1">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020501158-1">5</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020501158-1">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020501158-1">32</td></tr> <tr class="playerStatsHover" height="17" valign="center"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020501158-2" align="left">







J. Kidd</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020501158-2">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020501158-2">29:09</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020501158-2">1-9</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020501158-2">1-5</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020501158-2">1-3</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020501158-2">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020501158-2">7</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020501158-2">8</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020501158-2">3</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020501158-2">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020501158-2">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020501158-2">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020501158-2">2</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020501158-2">4</td></tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="center"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020501158-3" align="left">







J. Collins</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020501158-3">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020501158-3">28:39</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020501158-3">3-7</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020501158-3">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020501158-3">1-1</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020501158-3">2</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020501158-3">10</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020501158-3">12</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020501158-3">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020501158-3">4</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020501158-3">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020501158-3">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020501158-3">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020501158-3">7</td></tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="center"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020501158-4" align="left">







R. Jefferson</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020501158-4">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020501158-4">27:03</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020501158-4">8-18</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020501158-4">2-4</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020501158-4">4-5</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020501158-4">2</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020501158-4">4</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020501158-4">6</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020501158-4">3</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020501158-4">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020501158-4">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020501158-4">3</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020501158-4">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020501158-4">22</td></tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="center"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020501158-5" align="left">







N. Krstic</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020501158-5">C</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020501158-5">25:51</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020501158-5">7-12</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020501158-5">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020501158-5">1-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020501158-5">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020501158-5">4</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020501158-5">4</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020501158-5">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020501158-5">6</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020501158-5">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020501158-5">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020501158-5">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020501158-5">15</td></tr></tbody></table>
Look at the starters minutes


----------



## fruitcake

if carter gets us a quick three, then we are still in this game.


----------



## dfunk15

god, gordon is so overrated and nets let him do this to them


----------



## -33-

Vincanity15311 said:


> who the **** is malik allen


A former Miami Heat legend.... :biggrin:


----------



## Omega

jason kidd shot 1-9 from the field. 1-5 from three. and 1-3 from ft. he lost us this game. gordon and hinrich both have over twenty.


----------



## Petey

Out of bounds...

51 to go.

Out of bounds on the Bulls.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

Grandmazter3 said:


> <table class="pTitle" style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="1" bordercolor="#d2dbe7" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="center"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020501158-1" align="left">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V. Carter</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020501158-1">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020501158-1">28:47</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020501158-1">9-22</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020501158-1">4-9</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020501158-1">10-14</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020501158-1">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020501158-1">4</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020501158-1">5</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020501158-1">3</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020501158-1">4</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020501158-1">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020501158-1">5</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020501158-1">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020501158-1">32</td></tr> <tr class="playerStatsHover" height="17" valign="center"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020501158-2" align="left">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Kidd</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020501158-2">G</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020501158-2">29:09</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020501158-2">1-9</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020501158-2">1-5</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020501158-2">1-3</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020501158-2">1</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020501158-2">7</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020501158-2">8</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020501158-2">3</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020501158-2">1</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020501158-2">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020501158-2">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020501158-2">2</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020501158-2">4</td></tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="center"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020501158-3" align="left">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Collins</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020501158-3">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020501158-3">28:39</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020501158-3">3-7</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020501158-3">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020501158-3">1-1</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020501158-3">2</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020501158-3">10</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020501158-3">12</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020501158-3">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020501158-3">4</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020501158-3">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020501158-3">0</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020501158-3">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020501158-3">7</td></tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="center"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020501158-4" align="left">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R. Jefferson</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020501158-4">F</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020501158-4">27:03</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020501158-4">8-18</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020501158-4">2-4</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020501158-4">4-5</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020501158-4">2</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020501158-4">4</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020501158-4">6</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020501158-4">3</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020501158-4">3</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020501158-4">1</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020501158-4">3</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020501158-4">0</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020501158-4">22</td></tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="center"> <td class="playerName" id="name_pl_vtm-0020501158-5" align="left">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N. Krstic</td> <td id="pos_pl_vtm-0020501158-5">C</td> <td id="stat_min_pl_vtm-0020501158-5">25:51</td> <td id="stat_fg_pl_vtm-0020501158-5">7-12</td> <td id="stat_3p_pl_vtm-0020501158-5">0-0</td> <td id="stat_ft_pl_vtm-0020501158-5">1-2</td> <td id="stat_oreb_pl_vtm-0020501158-5">0</td> <td id="stat_dreb_pl_vtm-0020501158-5">4</td> <td id="stat_treb_pl_vtm-0020501158-5">4</td> <td id="stat_ast_pl_vtm-0020501158-5">1</td> <td id="stat_pf_pl_vtm-0020501158-5">6</td> <td id="stat_stl_pl_vtm-0020501158-5">0</td> <td id="stat_to_pl_vtm-0020501158-5">2</td> <td id="stat_blk_pl_vtm-0020501158-5">1</td> <td id="stat_tpts_pl_vtm-0020501158-5">15</td></tr></tbody></table>
> Look at the starters minutes



Those numbers aren't accurate---

yahoo has

RJ-36 min
Collins- 36 Min
Krstic- 33 Min
Kidd- 34 Min
Carter-34 min


----------



## mjm1

why are they even trying?


----------



## Vincanity15311

dfunk15 said:


> god, gordon is so overrated and nets let him do this to them



gordan does this to every team


----------



## Petey

Carter drives, out to Cliff, misses the 3, Carter board.

Tyson w/ his 5th.

Carter to the line.

Nets 88, Bulls 95.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

y give it to cliff


----------



## Netted

Uncle Cliffy 1-7!!!


----------



## fruitcake

jason collins is going to hit a game winning three pointer.


----------



## GM3

Robinson misses

Carter draws foul will shoot 2

Carter hits 1st...hits 2nd

95-90 Bulls

Time Out Chicago.


----------



## purplehaze89

Kidd played pathetic and lost us this game single-handedly. No ifs ands or buts. All the Carter haters and Kidd jockriders are surprisingly silent.


----------



## HB

Bulls just wanted it more. Just look forward to the next game


----------



## Petey

Krstic sitting around Carter hits the 1st.

Carter hits the 2nd.

Bulls time out.

40 to go in the 4th.

Nets 90, Bulls 95.

-Petey


----------



## squaleca

arrg vince shoulda missed that!!!


----------



## fruitcake

dont foul, get a stop, then make a three, then foul.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter hits both FTs.


----------



## GM3

fruitcake said:


> Those numbers aren't accurate---
> 
> yahoo has
> 
> RJ-36 min
> Collins- 36 Min
> Krstic- 33 Min
> Kidd- 34 Min
> Carter-34 min


Damn I just got owned.


----------



## STUCKEY!

arg i lost 500,000 ucash lol


----------



## Vincanity15311

guys...its ok.... the bulls neeeeeed this win, while the nets just need to play to play, they jus need to show wat they got when it matters.. and we shud start to see that in the last game or 2 of the season in prep for the playoffs, and of course in the playoffs.. we kno wat this team can do.. look at the 14 game winning streak.. w/e.. jus let it go...

OF course, i'm not encouraging this team go on a slump.. but we do not need to panic here


----------



## Carbo04

Damn it! You guys cost me 125,000 uCash!!!


----------



## Omega

kidd and cliffy teamed up to lose us this game. im disgusted


----------



## neoxsupreme

The Nets have to be leading after 3. They usually suck @ playing catch up.


----------



## HB

This sucks


----------



## Petey

Kidd fouls Gordon.

To the line.

Nets 90, Bulls 95.

-Petey


----------



## JCB

Carbo04 said:


> Damn it! You guys cost me 125,000 uCash!!!


 lol.


I kinda feel bad for ToddMac. He bet 3,000,000. Sorta my fault.


----------



## STUCKEY!

I wonder how much ucash every1 lost combined lol


----------



## XRay34

Heat 51 Wins
Nets 47 Wins

Heat Won't Lose Another Game Either With The Schedule They Got.


----------



## HB

Carbo04 said:


> Damn it! You guys cost me 125,000 uCash!!!


50,000 down the drain too


----------



## XRay34

Carter Shoots From 16 Feet And Marv Albert Goes "heres Carter For 3"


----------



## Petey

Gordon drops both.

Carter misses.

Krstic board... throws up and he is fouled.

28 to go in the 4th, Krstic to the line.

Nets 90, Bulls 97.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

LMAO ok im not hating on Carter but the shots he should have been taking before he is taking now.


----------



## fruitcake

i lost 30,000 ucash ithink.


----------



## 7M3

:laugh:

When the Nets actually need a three, Vince refuses to take one.


----------



## JCB

Vincanity15311 said:


> guys...its ok.... the bulls neeeeeed this win, while the nets just need to play to play, they jus need to show wat they got when it matters.. and we shud start to see that in the last game or 2 of the season in prep for the playoffs, and of course in the playoffs.. we kno wat this team can do.. look at the 14 game winning streak.. w/e.. jus let it go...
> 
> OF course, i'm not encouraging this team go on a slump.. but we do not need to panic here


 yea. The Bulls are in the position we were in last year. We know how that feels.


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> 50,000 down the drain too


 I dropped 4B.

Krstic w/ both.

RJ fouls Gordon.

24 on the clock.

Nets 92, Bulls 97.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

This is a meaningless game.

The Nets have won 6 straight on the road and 15 of the last 16 games.

Are you people seriously stressing about this game?

Some of this stuff I'm reading is depressing.

Man up, stop crying and support the damn team.


----------



## JCB

Carter15Nets said:


> Heat 51 Wins
> Nets 47 Wins
> 
> Heat Won't Lose Another Game Either With The Schedule They Got.


 who cares? We weren't going to catch them anyway.


----------



## fruitcake

Petey said:


> I dropped 4B.
> 
> Krstic w/ both.
> 
> RJ fouls Gordon.
> 
> 24 on the clock.
> 
> Nets 92, Bulls 97.
> 
> -Petey


did you just say you lost 4 billion?


----------



## mjm1

the way we are playing we wont win 50!


----------



## ghoti

SHEED! said:


> I wonder how much ucash every1 lost combined lol


None!

And this game went over 182, so...


----------



## Omega

ghoti said:


> This is a meaningless game.
> 
> The Nets have won 6 straight on the road and 15 of the last 16 games.
> 
> Are you people seriously stressing about this game?
> 
> Some of this stuff I'm reading is depressing.
> 
> Man up, stop crying and support the damn team.


 i am just dissapointed we aint gonna get 50 wins before losing 30. thats all.


----------



## Petey

Gordon drops both.

Carter with the bucket... and fouled.

On Nocinni... wait on Tyson.

Carter to the line.

17.3 on the clock.

Tyson's 6th, Sweetney in.

Nets 94, Bulls 99.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

ghoti said:


> This is a meaningless game.
> 
> The Nets have won 6 straight on the road and 15 of the last 16 games.
> 
> Are you people seriously stressing about this game?
> 
> Some of this stuff I'm reading is depressing.
> 
> Man up, stop crying and support the damn team.


exactly wat i was sayin


----------



## neoxsupreme

If Gordon gets to the line 15 times you know the refs ****ed us over. Ben fricking Gordon doesn't usually penetrate to draw contact.


----------



## ghoti

fruitcake said:


> did you just say you lost 4 billion?


HAHA!!

I thought that VBookie looked funny! The numbers were overlapping in the box.


----------



## Petey

Carter hits, Bulls time out.

Allen called for time out... but Skiles didn't want it?

Nets 95, Bulls 99.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

fruitcake said:


> did you just say you lost 4 billion?


 Dude... game not over.

Shh...

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

Chaser 55 said:


> who cares? We weren't going to catch them anyway.


And I'm glad the Nets won't be trying to catch them.

Cliffy and Collins should alternate games from here on out.

Kidd and Carter 25 minutes and no more.


----------



## mjm1

**** man


----------



## Petey

Gordon fouled... retarded.

On Cliff.

Why did the Nets wait?

Frank was yelling foul, foul, foul...

-Petey


----------



## squaleca

quadruple team gordon!!


----------



## Netted

Nocioni 17 boards...Ugh.


----------



## fruitcake

if they miss both their free throws, we hit a three ball, we'd be down 1 and it would be a one pocession game.


----------



## fruitcake

man frank has to make some inbounds plays that prevent the best ft shooter from the other team from getting the ball


----------



## Petey

Gordon hits both.

Carter for 3!!!

OMG

8.8 to go.

Carter w/ the foul.

Nets 98, Bulls 101.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

to be honest, i rather see the bulls than the sixers in the playoffs


----------



## purplehaze89

mjm1 said:


> **** man


mjm stop pms'ing. seriously, its getting tiring for everyone. You usually make informed and intelligent posts but once you enter the game thread its like you transform into a welping baby.


----------



## JCB

ghoti said:


> And I'm glad the Nets won't be trying to catch them.
> 
> Cliffy and Collins should alternate games from here on out.
> 
> Kidd and Carter 25 minutes and no more.


 yea. Rest up for the playoffs, and demolish whoever our first round opponent is.


----------



## fruitcake

****ing ben gordon!


----------



## GM3

4 point game wow Carter with a 3 nice, make skiles sweat it out


----------



## 7M3

Ben Gordon, 76% FT shooter, just won't miss.


----------



## Vincanity15311

this game is funny


----------



## Omega

purplehaze89 said:



> mjm stop pms'ing. seriously, its getting tiring for everyone. You usually make informed and intelligent posts but once you enter the game thread its like you transform into a welping baby.


 cosign


----------



## mjm1

this is all very depressing LOL, just concentrate on tomorrow.


----------



## JCB

> to be honest, i rather see the bulls than the sixers in the playoffs


same here


----------



## fruitcake

ok drain the three and PLEASE DONT LET GORDON GET THE BALL..the rest of the team isn't nearly as good as FTs.


----------



## Petey

Damnit...

Hits both again.

Nets time out.

Drawing up a 5 point play.

Nets 98, Bulls 103.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Damn you Vince


----------



## squaleca

cant they put 5 guys on gordon and foul somebody else!!!


----------



## neoxsupreme

Nets are about to lose for the 1st time w/ Carter going off for 40.


----------



## ghoti

Vincanity15311 said:


> to be honest, i rather see the bulls than the sixers in the playoffs


I think the Bulls would give Detroit a tougher time than Philly, even if they get swept.

They play very hard.


----------



## Vincanity15311

werd


----------



## Petey

Carter misses the fallaway 3... Allen board.

Cliff fouls.

DAMNIT!!!

-Petey


----------



## 7M3

Atleast Vince is having fun out there.


----------



## Vincanity15311

THIS IS ****IN HILARIOUSs


----------



## AND1NBA

Free throws and a TON of trees was the doom of the Nets. There is no reason we should be shooting over 20+ 3s a game.


----------



## purplehaze89

Petey said:


> Carter misses the fallaway 3... Allen board.
> 
> Cliff fouls.
> 
> DAMNIT!!!
> 
> -Petey


Don't worry though Petey, Vinsane is happy that his man-crush dropped 40.


----------



## fruitcake

man this has gotta be a record for most uCash lost in one night.

you think the people who make those spreads know something we don't?


----------



## mjm1

that was garbage LOL he makes it from center court, im so depressed.


----------



## Petey

LOL

Allen hits 1 of 2.

Carter w/ a half court shot.

Nets 101, Bulls 104.

-Petey


----------



## Omega

7M3 said:


> Atleast Vince is having fun out there.


 what did he smile?


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter kept us in this game. We would be off this thread a long time ago.


----------



## GM3

wow Carter hit a 3 from Center Court lol nice


----------



## fruitcake

double post.


----------



## fruitcake

vince hits it from half court?

he ends with 43

but ****ING BEN GORDON

come out strong and get em next game nets!


----------



## Petey

fruitcake said:


> man this has gotta be a record for most uCash lost in one night.
> 
> you think the people who make those spreads know something we don't?


 Yes. They do.

The NBA is rigged.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

Gotta admire Carter's persistence.


----------



## Vinsane

oh well nets lose can't blame it on carter
1)Frank for sittin him
2)Kidd no defense or offense
3)collins for shooting 7 shots
4)kristicunable to block a shot or stop a shot from going in once whistle is blown
5)vince did what he could


----------



## HB

Me thinks that 9 minutes of Vince on the bench cost the nets this game


----------



## neoxsupreme

I know the Nets had to foul a lot to stay in this game but when Gordon goes for 21 free throw attempts in a game you know the refs ****ed us over! :curse:


----------



## Vinsane

in the seocnd quarter vc only got 3 shots
and what is up with his minutes 34 not even 3 quarters
frank first get 50 wins


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

Hbwoy said:


> Me thinks that 9 minutes of Vince on the bench cost the nets this game


gotta agree on this one


----------



## big furb

Well, my baby bulls won and kept their playoff hopes alive, so i'm happy about that. But i'm thoroughly disgusted by some of the posts made by some of the so-called "fans" of this team. Game threads bring out the ugly and stupid in quite a few posters here. I won't name any names, you only need to read through the thread to know which posters I'm talking about. This board is entirely too negative sometimes


----------



## SetShotWilly

Hbwoy said:


> Me thinks that 9 minutes of Vince on the bench cost the nets this game


I think you might be right. He was stone cold after the rest and by the time he warmed up, the game was over.


----------



## Omega

Hbwoy said:


> Me thinks that 9 minutes of Vince on the bench cost the nets this game


 me agrees.


----------



## Phenom Z28

*2.1 BILLION Ucash lost in this game!* :eek8:


----------



## ghoti

Hbwoy said:


> Me thinks that 9 minutes of Vince on the bench cost the nets this game


I would support a rest of twice as long.


----------



## purplehaze89

big furb said:


> Well, my baby bulls won and kept their playoff hopes alive, so i'm happy about that. But i'm thoroughly disgusted by some of the posts made by some of the so-called "fans" of this team. Game threads bring out the ugly and stupid in quite a few posters here. I won't name any names, you only need to read through the thread to know which posters I'm talking about. This board is entirely too negative sometimes


*cough* MJM *cough* :angel:


----------



## ghoti

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> *2.1 BILLION lost in this game!* :eek8:


How can that be?

Petey bet 4 billion.


----------



## reganomics813

Did somebody forget to tell the refs Jordan is no longer on this squad? Holy hell. All respect Nenad had been getting from the refs just blew right out the window this game. Now I know why people hate Knick Bavetta. Terrible officiating tonight.


----------



## HB

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> *2.1 BILLION lost in this game!* :eek8:


LMAO the board is about to crash


----------



## fruitcake

Petey if you don't use the bank (i dont know how the interest rate for the bank works), and don't make any more bets.

you only need to post 266,666,667 times (266+ million times) to earn your 4 billion back.

so if you post once a minute, you need only to post for around 472 years straight.


----------



## fruitcake

Petey if you don't use the bank (i dont know how the interest rate for the bank works), and don't make any more bets.

you only need to post around 266,666,667 times (266+ million times) to earn your 4 billion back.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Frank cooled VC off in that Cavs game & again he cooled VC off by benching him in this game. Phil Jackson, Cheeks, or Mike Brown give their superstars a pause of rest & then they put them back in the game when that superstar is feelin' it.


----------



## Vincanity15311

Hbwoy said:


> Me thinks that 9 minutes of Vince on the bench cost the nets this game


ya w/e.. who gives....... we werent gonna catch the heat n e way....carter's attackin late in the game was sweet..now if he cud be more consisten with his attacking in the playoffs, that'd be great..

but even tho its meaningless to us, I really want the nets to kill the sixers tomorow.. there's sumtin about them i dont like... maybe cuz the sixers fans at my school are *******s


----------



## Air Fly

neoxsupreme said:


> Frank cooled VC off in that Cavs game & again he cooled VC off by benching him in this game. Phil Jackson, Cheeks, or Mike Brown give their superstars a pause of rest & then they put them back in the game when that superstar is feelin' it.


Stupid coach, he always does that.


----------



## reganomics813

This loss sucks. I'm gonna be manning my repping spree thread if anybody wants to make back some points after tonights debacle. I'm pissed, if you're pissed too come on ova and support your Nets bretheren!


----------



## HB

Air Fly said:


> Stupid coach, he always does that.


Comeon Airfly, the bulls need this more than the nets. Its about time Frank starts cutting down the starters minutes.


----------



## Air Fly

Hbwoy said:


> Comeon Airfly, the bulls need this more than the nets. Its about time Frank starts cutting down the starters minutes.


No, why not let them finish the season strong?


----------



## ghoti

Air Fly said:


> No, why not let them finish the season strong?


I'd rather he finishes the playoffs strong.


----------



## HB

Air Fly said:


> No, why not let them finish the season strong?


You dont wanna risk the chance of injury


----------



## Petey

fruitcake said:


> Petey if you don't use the bank (i dont know how the interest rate for the bank works), and don't make any more bets.
> 
> you only need to post around 266,666,667 times (266+ million times) to earn your 4 billion back.


 Considering I won over 10.7B on the Bucks game, I'll be fine.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Someone dig Vinsane out, he got burried in his own semen after that Vince 52 foot shot at buzzer for 43rd point.


----------



## Vinsane

The players have said they want to win 50 why not let them get the 50 wins first


----------



## ghoti

Hbwoy said:


> You dont wanna risk the chance of injury


I'm not worried about that. You can't be.

I'm worried about the grind of a long season on a player who gets beaten up on a nightly basis.

That only gets worse in the playoffs.


----------



## ghoti

Vinsane said:


> The players have said they want to win 50 why not let them get the 50 wins first


50 wins means jack ****.


----------



## SetShotWilly

Carter15Nets said:


> Someone dig Vinsane out, he got burried in his own semen after that Vince 52 foot shot at buzzer for 43rd point.


Thats just disgusting dude


----------



## Air Fly

Hbwoy said:


> You dont wanna risk the chance of injury


Get 50 wins, then i'm happy with the idea of resting the starters.

but my main problem with Frank is that he always cool off Vince by subbing him when he's hot.

You let the hot hand stay in till he cool off himself, frank never does that with Carter.


----------



## reganomics813

ghoti said:


> 50 wins means jack ****.


Exactly. 50 wins or a better chance of making it to an ecf showdown with Detroit? I'd take the latter.


----------



## big furb

Air Fly said:


> Get 50 wins, then i'm happy with the idea of resting the starters.
> 
> but my main problem with Frank is that he always cool off Vince by subbing him when he's hot.
> 
> You let the hot hand stay in till he cool off himself, frank never does that with Carter.


Truth


----------



## Air Fly

ghoti said:


> 50 wins means jack ****.


Not really, it shows you had a good season and you will go into the playoffs with more confidence. :biggrin:


----------



## ghoti

Air Fly said:


> Not really, it shows you had a good season and you will go into the playoffs with more confidence. :biggrin:


No it doesn't.

It means jack ****.


----------



## purplehaze89

50 wins = ending the season 3-2. You don't want to go into the postseason in a 1-4 slump or something. So they should shoot for 3-2 which is middling but still attainable for 50 wins.


----------



## Air Fly

ghoti said:


> No it doesn't.
> 
> It means jack ****.


To you ghoti, but i bet ya Nets players think otherwise.


----------



## ghoti

purplehaze89 said:


> 50 wins = ending the season 3-2. You don't want to go into the postseason in a 1-4 slump or something. So they should shoot for 3-2 which is middling but still attainable for 50 wins.


The bench is very bad.

I don't see how the Nets will go 3-2 if the starters play under 30 minutes.


----------



## DaBullz

Good game, guys. I think you should have won, and would have, but the clock ran out.

In any case, I cannot for the life of me figure out how the Bulls could play a lineup of Pargo, Livingston, Hinrich, Livingston (that's 4 PGs, 2 of which are D-League material) and Harrington (not a very good player) could outrebound you guys by a wide margin.

I know the nets tried hard to win, but they just didn't seem to figure out that Pargo was playing PF on defense and you should have posted him up every possession until Skiles cried uncle.

(FWIW, I bet all ~250,000 uCash points I had stocked up on the Nets in the sportsbook forum)


----------



## dfunk15

i have mixed feelings about this game, one Im cool with resting starters and believe frank was doing that but on the other hand this game was pretty winnable, it was a 3 point game through those 6+ minutes of the 4th Vince sat, if it was a blowout one way or another it wouldn't matter
anyway, nothing to really get upset about, this game had no big importance unless people really want that 50 wins


----------



## ghoti

Air Fly said:


> To you ghoti, but i bet ya Nets players think otherwise.


The players shouldn't be making that decision.

The only thing I care about is giving the Nets the best possible chance of winning the title and that is it.

You are going to find out how deadly serious I take the playoffs in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## Intense Enigma

Carter15Nets said:


> Someone dig Vinsane out, he got burried in his own semen after that Vince 52 foot shot at buzzer for 43rd point.



WTF is this ****ing ****,this ****ing idiot is crossing the ****ing line.

I think we deserve more respect here,we came here to have fun and discuss basketball,not to read ****ing disgusting bull**** like that.

That ****ing idiot is pathetic.


BTW RJ defense lately has been awesome Duh


----------



## BG7

If this game is any indication, it'll be interesting to see if the Nets can even get out of the first round. Bulls are only one game out of the 6th spot after tonights win, and if they get there things could get interesting as the Bulls are 2-1 against the Nets. No Deng or Duhon tonight which makes it an even bigger win for the Bulls, Nets vs. Bulls could make for the best 1st round playoff matchup if that is how the East shapes.


----------



## ghoti

sloth said:


> If this game is any indication, it'll be interesting to see if the Nets can even get out of the first round.


This game is meaningless to the Nets and a playoff game for the Bulls, so it is not an indication.

The Nets won 15 of 16 and 6 straight on the road before this game, so this game is not an indication of anything.


----------



## Brolic

sloth said:


> If this game is any indication, it'll be interesting to see if the Nets can even get out of the first round. Bulls are only one game out of the 6th spot after tonights win, and if they get there things could get interesting as the Bulls are 2-1 against the Nets. No Deng or Duhon tonight which makes it an even bigger win for the Bulls, Nets vs. Bulls could make for the best 1st round playoff matchup if that is how the East shapes.


Bulls play the Nets tough every time it's just a tough matchup, in the playoffs we would win do doubt in my mind


----------



## thacarter

i will tell u guys why am not upset we lost to the bulls tonite..

1)first off, id rather see the bulls in the playoffs than the sixers and if losing to the bulls helps, i guess im ok with it so long as it wasnt a blowout loss or anything...
2)secondly,u guys remember last year when we needed the help of the celtics in our final game to clinch a playoff berth?that game was kinda similar to this, we let them win by resting VC for a large portion in the 4th quarter

we will get 50wins! im not worried bout that but now for the sixers, i want us to CRASH dem, we gotta annihilate them because i hate how cocky some of their fans are, we gotta win 2moro by a HUGE margin..i dont want sixers in the playoffs period, go NETS!!


----------



## Air Fly

ghoti said:


> This game is meaningless to the Nets and a playoff game for the Bulls, so it is not an indication.
> 
> The Nets won 15 of 16 and 6 straight on the road before this game, so this game is not an indication of anything.


Couldn't have said it better, but i wish we had won so we don't see a post like that.

I think Magic and Sixer fans hate us right now. :biggrin:


----------



## BG7

ghoti said:


> This game is meaningless to the Nets and a playoff game for the Bulls, so it is not an indication.
> 
> The Nets won 15 of 16 and 6 straight on the road before this game, so this game is not an indication of anything.


It goes far beyond just the games against the Nets. Just looking at the Nets, they are a very thin team, and Krstic is a good post player, but nothing too special, and outside of Krstic the Nets are pretty meh in the post. So in the post, its about the same, as Nets have an offensive advantage in the post, and the Bulls have the defensive advantage in the post with Tyson Chandler. The 1-3 spots are interesting. Nocioni is pretty much better than Richard Jefferson, but Bulls really don't have a player anywhere as good as Carter or as a playmaker as Kidd, but collectively at those spots the Bulls make up for it with a variety of players: Duhon, Pargo, Hinrich, Gordon, Deng, a very nice 5 man rotation there, and the Nets really are a thin team, so the series is really an equal one, and yeah, Nets are doing good right now, but so are the Bulls, they are peaking at the right time.


----------



## thacarter

sloth said:


> It goes far beyond just the games against the Nets. Just looking at the Nets, they are a very thin team, and Krstic is a good post player, but nothing too special, and outside of Krstic the Nets are pretty meh in the post. So in the post, its about the same, as Nets have an offensive advantage in the post, and the Bulls have the defensive advantage in the post with Tyson Chandler. The 1-3 spots are interesting. Nocioni is pretty much better than Richard Jefferson, but Bulls really don't have a player anywhere as good as Carter or as a playmaker as Kidd, but collectively at those spots the Bulls make up for it with a variety of players: Duhon, Pargo, Hinrich, Gordon, Deng, a very nice 5 man rotation there, and the Nets really are a thin team, so the series is really an equal one, and yeah, Nets are doing good right now, but so are the Bulls, they are peaking at the right time.


Bulls fan just be happy we gave u guys this win, we didnt play our best player during very key stretches of the game and mind u theres no way Gordon is attempting 21 freethrows in any other game but tonite...be happy u moved up the standings but dont even think for one second that ur bulls can beat our team in a 7 game series, not happening


----------



## ghoti

sloth said:


> It goes far beyond just the games against the Nets. Just looking at the Nets, they are a very thin team, and Krstic is a good post player, but nothing too special, and outside of Krstic the Nets are pretty meh in the post. So in the post, its about the same, as Nets have an offensive advantage in the post, and the Bulls have the defensive advantage in the post with Tyson Chandler. The 1-3 spots are interesting. Nocioni is pretty much better than Richard Jefferson, but Bulls really don't have a player anywhere as good as Carter or as a playmaker as Kidd, but collectively at those spots the Bulls make up for it with a variety of players: Duhon, Pargo, Hinrich, Gordon, Deng, a very nice 5 man rotation there, and the Nets really are a thin team, so the series is really an equal one, and yeah, Nets are doing good right now, but so are the Bulls, they are peaking at the right time.


When the Bulls beat the Mavs, Suns, Pistons, Heat and Grizzlies within a two week period, come back and tell me how they can beat the Nets in a playoff series.

Did you miss where I noted where the Nets won 15 of 16 before this game and had nothing to play for?


----------



## Air Fly

sloth said:


> It goes far beyond just the games against the Nets. Just looking at the Nets, they are a very thin team, and Krstic is a good post player, but nothing too special, and outside of Krstic the Nets are pretty meh in the post. So in the post, its about the same, as Nets have an offensive advantage in the post, and the Bulls have the defensive advantage in the post with Tyson Chandler. The 1-3 spots are interesting. Nocioni is pretty much better than Richard Jefferson, but Bulls really don't have a player anywhere as good as Carter or as a playmaker as Kidd, but collectively at those spots the Bulls make up for it with a variety of players: Duhon, Pargo, Hinrich, Gordon, Deng, a very nice 5 man rotation there, and the Nets really are a thin team, so the series is really an equal one, and yeah, Nets are doing good right now, but so are the Bulls, they are peaking at the right time.


Oh boy, Look how one game can make a fan think of his team.


----------



## reganomics813

sloth said:


> It goes far beyond just the games against the Nets. Just looking at the Nets, they are a very thin team, and Krstic is a good post player, but nothing too special, and outside of Krstic the Nets are pretty meh in the post. So in the post, its about the same, as Nets have an offensive advantage in the post, and the Bulls have the defensive advantage in the post with Tyson Chandler. The 1-3 spots are interesting. * Nocioni is pretty much better than Richard Jefferson*, but Bulls really don't have a player anywhere as good as Carter or as a playmaker as Kidd, but collectively at those spots the Bulls make up for it with a variety of players: Duhon, Pargo, Hinrich, Gordon, Deng, a very nice 5 man rotation there, and the Nets really are a thin team, so the series is really an equal one, and yeah, Nets are doing good right now, but so are the Bulls, they are peaking at the right time.


I'll give ya that the Nets are thin, no dispute there, but that bolded part there? No friggin way.


----------



## BG7

thacarter said:


> Bulls fan just be happy we gave u guys this win, we didnt play our best player during very key stretches of the game and mind u theres no way Gordon is attempting 21 freethrows in any other game but tonite...be happy u moved up the standings but dont even think for one second that ur bulls can beat our team in a 7 game series, not happening


Yeah, the Nets only playing their best player is the only reason why the Nets loss.....Yeah, Bulls were missing Deng and Duhon, yet still won. I think not having those 2 players has a bigger impact on the Bulls than Carter playing 3 minutes less than his season average, buts thats just me. 

How come Nets fans keep complaining about Gordon's 21 freethrows, are some of you blind? 8 of those were from intentional fouls at the end. Gordon was aggresively driving, and if you don't want Gordon going to the line so much, don't foul him. Carter got to the line 17 times, should I complain about the refs be preferential there? This was one of a small minority of games where the Bulls shot more freethrows than their opponents.

It all came down to the Bulls defense was too good for the Nets, holding them to 40% shooting, and shutting down Kidd, Bulls have done a good job on Kidd this year, and their hustle keeps up with the New Jersey break when needed.


----------



## MrCharisma

A meaningless game tonight but nonetheless i thought we'd win it. VC was hot most of the evening although he let Kirk get a few loose balls in front of him when he turned it over...I wish we could've fouled ANYONE other than Ben Gordon down the stretch and maybe the Bulls don't make all of those damn FTs to stay ahead while we were scoring on the other end. Oh well...lets just take it easy for the final few games...VC was getting banged up tonight and slipping all around I do not want to see him tweak anything in one of these last meaningless games - We need the Big 4 and the rest of our guys to make a deep run into the playoffs.


----------



## HB

sloth said:


> Yeah, the Nets only playing their best player is the only reason why the Nets loss.....Yeah, Bulls were missing Deng and Duhon, yet still won. I think not having those 2 players has a bigger impact on the Bulls than Carter playing 3 minutes less than his season average, buts thats just me.
> 
> How come Nets fans keep complaining about Gordon's 21 freethrows, are some of you blind? 8 of those were from intentional fouls at the end. Gordon was aggresively driving, and if you don't want Gordon going to the line so much, don't foul him. Carter got to the line 17 times, should I complain about the refs be preferential there? This was one of a small minority of games where the Bulls shot more freethrows than their opponents.
> 
> It all came down to the Bulls defense was too good for the Nets, holding them to 40% shooting, and shutting down Kidd, Bulls have done a good job on Kidd this year, and their hustle keeps up with the New Jersey break when needed.


If this two teams meet in the playoffs, things will be extremely different. I dont even think the Bulls can win one game against the Nets to be honest


----------



## thacarter

sloth said:


> Yeah, the Nets only playing their best player is the only reason why the Nets loss.....Yeah, Bulls were missing Deng and Duhon, yet still won. I think not having those 2 players has a bigger impact on the Bulls than Carter playing 3 minutes less than his season average, buts thats just me.
> 
> How come Nets fans keep complaining about Gordon's 21 freethrows, are some of you blind? 8 of those were from intentional fouls at the end. Gordon was aggresively driving, and if you don't want Gordon going to the line so much, don't foul him. Carter got to the line 17 times, should I complain about the refs be preferential there? This was one of a small minority of games where the Bulls shot more freethrows than their opponents.
> 
> It all came down to the Bulls defense was too good for the Nets, holding them to 40% shooting, and shutting down Kidd, Bulls have done a good job on Kidd this year, and their hustle keeps up with the New Jersey break when needed.


tell u what, ill bookmark this thread just to quote u the next time we actually play a game with ur team that has meaning....our trio is just unstoppable and those players u listed have NOTHING on our big 3,absolutely nothing and even with Kidd struggling tonite,ur team attempting a ton of freethrows we lost by 3 , dont tout your horn because of this one little win,be happy we gave u guys this win


----------



## ghoti

thacarter said:


> tell u what, ill bookmark this thread just to quote u the next time we actually play a game with ur team that has meaning


The Nets already lost to the Bulls in a game that had meaning this season.


----------



## FreeSpeech101

Good game, but the refs need to chill with foul calls on both sides, let the men play. I thought the Nets would take this with Deng/Duhon injured, but sometimes this team surprises me. I don't think the Bulls can beat the Nets in a seven game series, but they could win a couple games. Good luck the rest of the way.


----------



## thacarter

ghoti said:


> The Nets already lost to the Bulls in a game that had meaning this season.


yup they have but i dont remember our team being that very focused then, we have been playing great ever since the last month and honestly if this team wanted the win they would have beaten the bulls,maybe thats how i see it


----------



## rynobot

OMG I lost like 800000 ucash on the ****ing NETS!!!!!


----------



## ravor44

sloth said:


> It goes far beyond just the games against the Nets. Just looking at the Nets, they are a very thin team, and Krstic is a good post player, but nothing too special, and outside of Krstic the Nets are pretty meh in the post. So in the post, its about the same, as Nets have an offensive advantage in the post, and the Bulls have the defensive advantage in the post with Tyson Chandler. The 1-3 spots are interesting. Nocioni is pretty much better than Richard Jefferson, but Bulls really don't have a player anywhere as good as Carter or as a playmaker as Kidd, but collectively at those spots the Bulls make up for it with a variety of players: Duhon, Pargo, Hinrich, Gordon, Deng, a very nice 5 man rotation there, and the Nets really are a thin team, so the series is really an equal one, and yeah, Nets are doing good right now, but so are the Bulls, they are peaking at the right time.


As ghoti said..this is a non-important game for the NETS and playoff game for the Bulls...


----------



## Phenom Z28

sloth said:


> Yeah, the Nets only playing their best player is the only reason why the Nets loss.....Yeah, Bulls were missing Deng and Duhon, yet still won. I think not having those 2 players has a bigger impact on the Bulls than Carter playing 3 minutes less than his season average, buts thats just me.
> 
> How come Nets fans keep complaining about Gordon's 21 freethrows, are some of you blind? 8 of those were from intentional fouls at the end. Gordon was aggresively driving, and if you don't want Gordon going to the line so much, don't foul him. Carter got to the line 17 times, should I complain about the refs be preferential there? This was one of a small minority of games where the Bulls shot more freethrows than their opponents.
> 
> It all came down to the Bulls defense was too good for the Nets, holding them to 40% shooting, and shutting down Kidd, Bulls have done a good job on Kidd this year, and their hustle keeps up with the New Jersey break when needed.


Great post! The Nets simply got outplayed tonight...no shame in that. The Bulls are scrapping right now.


----------



## destro100

ravor44 said:


> As ghoti said..this is a non-important game for the NETS and playoff game for the Bulls...


Before the torrent of abuse comes - remember I am a pretty avid NETS fan!

BUT

I'm not really buying people claiming this game was unimportant to the NETS. I've been watching them all season and felt like they played this game in the same way they had been playing in the first half of the season. The offense was a mess, Vince and RJ were carrying them - NOT on set plays. They were basically taking a lot of shots through single-handedly breaking down their defense. The bench just barely managed to keep us out of deep trouble and Kidd did not look like the player he has been the last few games.

In addition, the team has constantly said they are trying to win all games, notice the amount of time the starters played, notice how hard they tried in the very end. They wanted this win to prove to themselves they could get out of a tough situation - specifically after the Cavs fallout.

Don't get me wrong - I don't aticipate the Bulls being able to take the Nets most nights - but I have to give them significant credit for the way they played short-handed. To be honest I wish our team played the same hustle D they were playing once in a while. I definitely think our team D is superior overall - but sometimes I don't see the real effort I would like to.

Anyhow, I'm not panicking - I think the Nets always respond strong to games like this. I am a little dissapointed in them though. I think they definitely wanted this game and the folks here that claim it was unimportant are completely ignoring the facts - the last few games, the team's words all echoed " let's start a new streak". "we want as many wins as possible", "we want to go into the playoffs strong". - They wanted this win but unfortunately they were a bit off last night.


----------



## DaBullz

destro100 said:


> Before the torrent of abuse comes - remember I am a pretty avid NETS fan!
> 
> BUT
> 
> I'm not really buying people claiming this game was unimportant to the NETS. I've been watching them all season and felt like they played this game in the same way they had been playing in the first half of the season. The offense was a mess, Vince and RJ were carrying them - NOT on set plays. They were basically taking a lot of shots through single-handedly breaking down their defense. The bench just barely managed to keep us out of deep trouble and Kidd did not look like the player he has been the last few games.
> 
> In addition, the team has constantly said they are trying to win all games, notice the amount of time the starters played, notice how hard they tried in the very end. They wanted this win to prove to themselves they could get out of a tough situation - specifically after the Cavs fallout.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I don't aticipate the Bulls being able to take the Nets most nights - but I have to give them significant credit for the way they played short-handed. To be honest I wish our team played the same hustle D they were playing once in a while. I definitely think our team D is superior overall - but sometimes I don't see the real effort I would like to.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm not panicking - I think the Nets always respond strong to games like this. I am a little dissapointed in them though. I think they definitely wanted this game and the folks here that claim it was unimportant are completely ignoring the facts - the last few games, the team's words all echoed " let's start a new streak". "we want as many wins as possible", "we want to go into the playoffs strong". - They wanted this win but unfortunately they were a bit off last night.


I don't have high expectations that the Bulls would beat the Nets in a series. They might win a game or two, but last season's 2 wins then 4 straight losses to the Wizards is probably an indication of how an opponent can focus on the Bulls' gimmicks (like the 4 guards, or shutting down Gordon) when given the opportunity that a 7 game series provides.

Unlike some other Bulls' fans, I think you have at least 3 players who are way better than anyone we have, and probably a 4th (Krstic).

What I saw in the game last night was Jason Kidd looking worse than "average" for any NBA player, Krstic was in foul trouble and didn't perform like he did last meeting. The Nets seemed to settle for outside shots (a lot of 3s, especially early) against a lineup of 6'1", 6'3", 6'2", 6'4", 6'8" and Franks didn't adjust by exploiting some pretty obvious mismatches (2 of those guys were actual NBDL/D-League caliber players).

When the game was on the line, Vince was on the bench and nobody tried to stop Gordon (or couldn't). Take the ball out of his hands and make Hinrich shoot and you'd have won by a lot.

It also seemed like whenever you got to the line and needed the FTs to get some traction, you'd make 1/2. Carter missed 4, and Kidd missed a technical FT.

Now, go beat the sixers twice so we can comfortably make the playoffs. Unless we win 'em all and somehow make 6th seed, we won't be seeing you again until next year.


----------



## Aurelino

DaBullz said:


> I don't have high expectations that the Bulls would beat the Nets in a series. They might win a game or two, but last season's 2 wins then 4 straight losses to the Wizards is probably an indication of how an opponent can focus on the Bulls' gimmicks (like the 4 guards, or shutting down Gordon) when given the opportunity that a 7 game series provides.
> 
> Unlike some other Bulls' fans, I think you have at least 3 players who are way better than anyone we have, and probably a 4th (Krstic).
> 
> What I saw in the game last night was Jason Kidd looking worse than "average" for any NBA player, Krstic was in foul trouble and didn't perform like he did last meeting. The Nets seemed to settle for outside shots (a lot of 3s, especially early) against a lineup of 6'1", 6'3", 6'2", 6'4", 6'8" and Franks didn't adjust by exploiting some pretty obvious mismatches (2 of those guys were actual NBDL/D-League caliber players).
> 
> When the game was on the line, Vince was on the bench and nobody tried to stop Gordon (or couldn't). Take the ball out of his hands and make Hinrich shoot and you'd have won by a lot.
> 
> It also seemed like whenever you got to the line and needed the FTs to get some traction, you'd make 1/2. Carter missed 4, and Kidd missed a technical FT.
> 
> Now, go beat the sixers twice so we can comfortably make the playoffs. Unless we win 'em all and somehow make 6th seed, we won't be seeing you again until next year.


No disrespect to the Bulls, but the Nets have gotten into a (bad) habit of playing down to their competition. They have had a lot of problems beating teams like the Hawks, Bobcats, T'wolves etc. Without Deng and Duhon, the Bulls are weak. It seemed that they woke up late in the 4th quarter, but it was too late. This was probably Kidd's worst game since the all-star break and as Kidd goes so go the Nets. The Nets also sometimes become too jumpshot-happy. I guess a bad game overall for the team.


----------



## DaBullz

Aurelino said:


> No disrespect to the Bulls, but the Nets have gotten into a (bad) habit of playing down to their competition. They have had a lot of problems beating teams like the Hawks, Bobcats, T'wolves etc. Without Deng and Duhon, the Bulls are weak. It seemed that they woke up late in the 4th quarter, but it was too late. This was probably Kidd's worst game since the all-star break and as Kidd goes so go the Nets. The Nets also sometimes become too jumpshot-happy. I guess a bad game overall for the team.


That's quite possibly true. It seems to me a lot of good teams don't try as hard against the Bulls as they maybe should. What they lack in talent, the Bulls make up for (mostly) with effort, depth, and being in really good physical shape.

What's lost in the Nets loss is how the Nets actually almost won the game at the end. Franks is simply a briliant coach from what I saw.

Realize that the Bulls were up by like 7 or even 8 with about 1:30 left in the game. That last 3 pointer by Vince would have tied the game if he had made his off-balance 3 point attempt on the inbounds play the previous posession. The Nets executed the last 1:30 to perfection. They fouled and stopped the clock. They gave the bulls 2 points each time and got 3 points at their end to whittle down the lead. They eventually got a bulls missed FT to give them a shot at tying the game. Except for that one posession I mentioned, the Nets executed that last 1:30 to perfection.

And Franks played the offense/defense substitution during the play stoppage perfectly.


----------



## Aurelino

DaBullz said:


> What they lack in talent, the Bulls make up for (mostly) with effort, depth, and being in really good physical shape.


That's very true. The Bulls always play hard and physical and (at least in the games I have seen) give it their all. 
I also find that they're quite disciplined for a young team.


----------



## ghoti

Aurelino said:


> That's very true. The Bulls always play hard and physical and (at least in the games I have seen) give it their all.
> I also find that they're quite disciplined for a young team.


They play a lot harder and more cohesively than the 76ers.

I'm sure the Pistons would prefer to play Philly.


----------



## Phenom Z28

The Nets are back on pace for a 50 win season after the loss last night.

Vince Carter passed three players on the all-time scoring list...

152. Rik Smits - 12,871
*153. Vince Carter - 12,835*
154. Mychal Thompson - 12,810
155. Paul Westphal - 12,809
156. Sidney Wicks - 12,803

Carter also moved in front of Tracy McGrady in season PPG...

10. Ray Allen - 24.82
11. Elton Brand - 24.79
* 12. Vince Carter - 24.61* 
13. Tracy McGrady - 24.40


----------



## Petey

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Carter also moved in front of Tracy McGrady in season PPG...
> 
> 10. Ray Allen - 24.82
> 11. Elton Brand - 24.79
> * 12. Vince Carter - 24.61*
> 13. Tracy McGrady - 24.40


Hard to beleive that Carter is only 12th in the league.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

Petey said:


> Hard to beleive that Carter is only 12th in the league.
> 
> -Petey


Yeah exactly b/c all the top scorers in the L have upped their average. The league leaders in scoring are very deep this yr. Usually 24 ppg would definitely be enough to get you at least in the top 7 or so.


----------

